# The Roller Setting & Protective Styling Challenge!



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*The Roller Setting & Protective Styling Challenge!*​
*** MID CHALLENGE PROGRESS PICS CAN BE SEEN STARTING ON PAGE 46 ***

WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE LADIES! 

_The purpose of this challenge is to:

Help each other perfect the roller setting technique & cut down on time.
Avoid using direct heat on a regular basis.
Protect our ends & retain length.
Share ideas on stylish & chic protective styles to get us through summer!_

*This 6 Month Challenge starts on May 1st 2009 & ends on Nov. 1st 2009.* 

You have until May 1st to sign up. 

*THE RULES:*

A) Post a Starting Picture by *May 1st*.

B) Post your regimen using this questionnaire:

_*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
4) What products will you be using for your set?
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*_

C) Post a Progress Picture by *August 1st*.

D) Post a Final Reveal Picture btw. *Nov 1st & Nov 15th.*

E) Keep your hair in a protective style throughout the challenge. In a stylish bun, updo, what have you. The goal is to keep your ends off your back, from rubbing on your clothes(for the SLers out there...) and protected! Check out the 52 weeks of Protective Styling Thread for ideas and inspiration.

F) *NO DIRECT HEAT* should be used as part of your reggie! But since I know this can be a struggle for some... On to Rule G.

G) *ALL PARTICIPANTS ARE ENTITLED TO FOUR(4) DIRECT HEAT PASSES.* (flat iron, blow frying...) You must let us know you've used a heat pass via posting on this thread. 

H) You are allowed to blow dry or flat iron your roots if you have difficultly getting them straight in a set. Pls. be mindful of the amount of heat you use. Minimal!! You know your hair best but it's up to YOU to be responsible. Your progress at the end of this challenge will show!

All participants are encouraged to post pictures, updates, set backs, share techniques, ask questions... Let's get to roller setting ladies!

*List of Participants:*

LivingDol1
HollyGoLightly1982
Tiffers
Cream Tee
Kyna323
GeorgiaCutie
brickhouse
cburney
thundercat21

Mylin
ladyrah05
natural2be
CaramelKisses1107
Luscious850
kblc06
prettyfaceANB
hokimomi
leona2025
ChcolatAquarius

Glamorous_chic
cutenss
MAMATO
nuwoman02
asummertyme
shay.patterson
pookaloo83
chocolateD
lana
BeyondBlessed

DDTexlaxed
Ivypearl08 


*TIPS AND TECHNIQUES FOR SUCCESSFUL ROLLER SETTING:*​

These are tips that we as participants will gather and post at the top of the thread. Please feel free to post your tips and I will update the list on a regular basis.

1) Always use a serum when rollersetting, you'll get consistant results. Serums will smooth your hair while adding slip and shine. (tiffers)

2) Less is more. You don't need a ton of product in your hair when rollersetting. (tiffers)

3) Keep your hair (especially your ends) soaking, dripping wet. Keep a spray bottle full of water nearby and liberally spray each section before combing. Remember how your hair looks on the roller is how it will look once it's dry. (tiffers) 

4) Detangle each little section with a regular comb and then go back over it with a rattail comb. This will smooth your hair and make the set come out smoother. I've been lazy a few times and left out the rattain comb- BIG difference. My hair wasn't as soft and my ends were kinda frizzy. Not a good look. A rattail comb is a must! (tiffers)

5) Rolling upwards helps to smooth new growth. (tiffers)

6) If you want more firm curls, put a little setting lotion in your water bottle. If you want softer hair, plain water will do the trick. You can even add a little bit of oil to the water for extra shine. But don't add too much oil, you don't want your hair oily and weighed down (I learned this the hard way) (tiffers)

7) The PonyTail Method is a good way to cut down on time spent setting the hair! (livingdol1)

8) I find that using a spray bottle with 80% water and 20% using your favorite leave in conditioner and/or heat protectant is a better option compared to putting multiple products on your hair. This way, product is evenly distributed on the hair, your aren't weighing your hair down with product, it's faster to apply and to dry, and the result is a bouncy soft roller set. (livingdol1)

9) Don't forget to use that heat protectant! (livingdol1)


*PRODUCTS RECOMMENDED FOR SUCCESSFUL ROLLER SETTING:​*
1) Silky Milk- Soft, smooth, shiny and airy

2) Silicon Mix- Soft, moisturized, smooth

3) Lacio Lacio- Soft, smooth, airy

4) Salerm 21 b5- Soft, smooth, moisturized

5) NTM Silk Touch Leave In

6) a spray bottle

7) a rattail comb

8) metal clips

9) a wide tooth seamless comb

*ROLLER SETTING TUTORIALS & ARTICLES:*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0XPTX0AdWw - for the anchor method

http://www.blackvoices.com/blogs/200...ting-tutorial/ - article for roller setting technique.

http://healthytextures.typepad.com/m...-to-rolle.html - 5 ways to roller set faster!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=174631 - an older thread showing how a member did a ponytail roller set on very long hair! nice job.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ir.html?cat=69 - an article describing the ponytail method. 



*ONLINE STORES FOR ORDERING PRODUCTS​*
www.goldenmartbeautysupply.com (for mesh rollers. thanks tiffers)

www.beautyofnewyork.com - They have everything: Magnetic rollers, clips, nets (to keep rollers in place while under the dryer), Dominican products, "ethnic" products... Shipping is FAST

www.roundbrushhair.com - Owned by an LHCF'er, specializing in Dominican products. Great customer service

www.paynesbeautysupply.com - All kinds of products and shipping is super fast

www.sleekhair.com - Salon products like Kenra, KeraCare, Paul Mitchell and Aquage (thanks tiffers!)

http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalo...861e376eecdff5 - salon hair dryer on wheels for 139.99.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*PARTICIPANTS' REGIMENS FOR SETTING*​
*LIVINGDOL1*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
2x week. 

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
mohawk method, and sometimes, the ponytail method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic rollers. a mix of the grey and blue rollers. or for a tighter set, the grey and purple rollers.

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
After washing, I'll use a quarter size amount of Giovanni Direct Leave In on the length of my hair. to keep it wet as I set, I'll use a spray bottle filled with 80% water and 20% giovanni direct or HE LTR.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
Hot Tools Tourmaline Stand Up Dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
High buns, Southern Tease buns, and in a pinch, a hair claw.

*TIFFERS*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
2x week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
Plain ol mohawk I'll probably try the anchor method too

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
1 1/3 inch Annie mesh rollers

4) What products will you be using for your set? I'll be rotating a bunch of products.
Leave ins:
Salerm 21 b5
Silky Milk
Lacio Lacio
Silicon Mix

Serums:
Silicon Mix
Q.Silk
Silken Child Serum
CHI SI
Garnier Sleek & Shine

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
I'll dry under a dryer. I have an Ion hard bonnet tabletop dryer from Sally's. Cost $45

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Buns, bun snoods & bun cages

*GEORGIACUTIE*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
1 - 2 x a week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
mohawk method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
the magnetic roller (1 3/4 and 2'' purple & grey)

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Salerm 21 or Lacio Lacio Leave In & water

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
Hot Tools Tourmaline Rollaround Dryer

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Updos, ponytails, & buns

*BRICKHOUSE*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
1 - 2 x a week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Rollerwrap and Mohawk.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
Purple & grey magnetic rollers.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Salerm 21, Mizani wrap lotion or very diluted lottabody w/ Pantene Delangling Spray and some kind of serum.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
I have a Pibbs.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
I am bsl but whenever I want to protect my ends I wear a lot of falls.

*LONGHAIRDREAMZZ*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
1 x week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I don't really know the technique. I guess it's regular. I do the mohawk down the middle. Then I do the sides.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
Magnetic rollers. A mixture of pink-(1 1/8) and purple-(1 3/4) snap rollers.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Small tooth tail comb, wide tooth comb, Soft & Beautiful Thermal Heat Protectant mixed with water.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
I will use the hard bonnet dryer by General Electric.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Buns

*CREAM TEE*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
2 x week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I'll alternate between the traditional mohawk and anchor methods

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
magnetic rollers, red

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Lacio Lacio Leave in, castor oil and water

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
Hood dryer, not a Pibbs, but it does the job.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Very loose buns.

*MYLIN*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once a week, usually on Saturdays. But, I'm thinking about switching to Thursdays.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
mohawk method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic rollers, various sizes. (yellow rollers to grey rollers, not sure of the sizes)

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer, lacio lacio leave-in and ic heat protectant spray 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
I have a Pibbs dryer. I usually takes anywhere from 1 to 1 1/2 hours to dry.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
I'm am going to need to find some some ideas. I am SL, so the only styles I know so do are messy french twist pinned up and I have an artificial bun that I wear sometimes.

*LADYRAH05*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once a week on Thursdays!

2) What technique will you be using to set? 
The ponytail method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Red magnetic. I might purchase the mesh as well

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
diluted lacio lacio, Chi Silk, IC fantasia and phyto organics heat protectant.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
Salon r us dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Updos, banana clips and ponytails. I'll probably wear it down Fri-Sun (during the Summer months)

*CBURNEY*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
I will rollerset every week on Saturday or Sunday

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I will be using the Mohawk/anchor method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
the grey hard plastic rollers with the double prong slide in clips. I think the rollers are 2" (If anyone can tell me where to find the plastic version of the slide in clips I will be eternally grateful)

4) What products will you be using for your set?
lacio lacio as a leave in and chi silk infusion as a serum, a little aphogee oil on the ends.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
hot tools professional dryer for an hour.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
bunning and using some fake hair to do some thicker braids/buns. I'm still looking into other protective styles.

*KBLC06*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
1x a week/and alternate with a PS

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
mohawk method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
Magnetic roller (1 3/4 and 2'' purple and grey)

4) What products will you be using for your set?
I've found the the perfect mix: 
- A half dollar amt of Lacio Lacio per section
- Saturate the hair with a few dollops of Cantu Shea butter leave-in per section
- A dime sized drop of Chi Silk Infusion
- Diluted lottabody (until clear purplish color) using the concentrated formula to keep the hair moist.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
Professional salon dryer from www.salonsrus.com. Almost identical to the Pibbs

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Buns, french twists, various creative updos.

*PRETTYFACEANB*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
One or twice a month

2) What technique will you be using to set? 
Mohawk method and flat ironning the roots

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
I like the magenta/purple ones the best. The gray is ok for less curly.

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Aphogee Green Tea, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin, and CHI Silk Infusion, Water - after coconut oil and Aveda Emollient Finishing Gloss

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Hooded Dryer by Pro-tools ED2400 tabletop; I want a pibbs

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Buns... I am not that creative with my hair.

*THUNDERCAT21*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Every week to two weeks

2) What technique will you be using to set? 
Either mohawk or spiral curls. 

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Pink snap on magnetic rollers

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Biosilk Silk Therapy, Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" leave-in, Influance setting lotion, Influance styling foam, Dudley's Fantastic Body setting lotion. 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Babybliss Tourline Dryer (if my cousin does my hair) or Hot N Gold Bonnet Dryer (if doing my own hair). 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Silk caps at night, pony tails at the gym


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*LEONA2025*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
once a week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
ponytail.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
rollers ranging btwn 3/4 to 3 inch depending on whether I want curly are straight hair. also flexi rods.

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
3 parts water to 1 part ORS setting lotion.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? 
mainly airdry, but I will also use my conair roll around stand dryer. 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Buns & ponytails.

*CHCOLATAQUARIUS*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
once a week.

2)What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
anchor/mohawk method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
red and purple magnetic.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor, Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in, & Cream of Nature Leave-in.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
Belson Gold N HOT Ionic Soft Bonnet Dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Updos, ponytails, buns & any other styles I can find!

*HOKIMOMI*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
I will shoot for TWICE, but def. ONCE a week!

2) What technique will you be using to set? 
Ponytail or regular method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Random sizes, as I use the Goody RollerSetting Pack (it came with like 75 rollers & pins for 13.00!)

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
75% water, 25% LottaBody setting lotion and I just fell in love with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol as a leave-in. This MAY replace the LottaBody.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? 
Either Air-dry or under my GE Bonnet dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
buns or phony ponies. I will rarely wear it out!

*CARAMELKISSES1107*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
Once a week 

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Anchor , Mowhawk , middle part 

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
tan(1"), aqua (1 1/4"), red (1 1/2") and purple (1 3/4") once I get my new dryer.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Elasta QP Silk or Lottabody, silicon mix leave in and drops 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/gonhotjetbod.html until I can get a good stand up or rollabout 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Buns,ponys & Clip ups 

*CUTENSS*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
twice a week; Mondays and Fridays. Theose are my hair wash days.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
ponytail method, for now.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
the largest for my length to cut down on dryer time.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Lots of H20 with a little leave-in conditioner. Maybe Gionvanni? 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
I have a Dazey Natural hooded and Conair bonnet dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
bunning or banding. I do this anyway b/c I work in a hospital.

*MAMATO*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
1X a week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
Normal, no anchor, may damage my hair

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Big grey ones

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Mix of Lacio Lacio, Chi Silk, Keracare setting lotion & water

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
Goldnhot hooded dryer

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Ponytails or Hair up in a jaw clip

*NUWOMAN02*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
Weekly or twice a week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Traditional method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
Large rollers

4) What products will you be using for your set?
CON leave-in & castor oil

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand?
At least 20 minutes & air dry the rest of the time. Standard hood dryer. 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
No idea.


*ASUMMERTYME*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
1x a week

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
Pony tail method 95% of the time.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
grey

4) What products will you be using for your set?
NTM, water & CHI SI

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
Pibbs 512

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Buns!

*POOKALOO83*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once a week. Saturday or Sunday.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I don't have a method. Its usually all over the place!

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
jumbo orange snap-ons

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
After I wash I usually use Aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in and some water.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type/brand? 
bonnet dryer. I can't think of the name right now.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
I don't know what styles to do now that my hair has been trimmed. I'llo see if I can still bun like before.

*LANA*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once every 4 or 5 days. Whichever day my hair gets itchy. 

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
I part my hair in uniform rows starting at the front with wet hair. I roll and pull the root taut, because I am texlaxed and my roots are natural. 

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
I have the black medium sized rollers because I have APL hair now (Yes!) and I want my hair to roll UP so that it's in spirally curls for the four days that they stay. 

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Creme of Nature Sheen Set and water, equal parts of both. 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? 
I use a blue dome dryer. I will look up the name and try to remember to post it. 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
My rollerset protects my ends. If I can't rollerset or wash it. I will wear a lose bun. That always works, with moisturized ends.

*CHOCOLATED*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
2x week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
traditional method of setting and during the days between by second co-wash I'll use the mohawk method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
regular rollers with clips. the yellow and green ones.

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Nexxus Headdress leave in and in my spray bottle I have lottabody w/ coconut oil.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Currently I do not have a dryer so... I'll be air drying but I am thinking about purchasing one. I prefer a low to no heat regimen so I will dry on the cool setting.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? I have ear length hair and I work in my office everyday so doing a protect style is not really feasible during the week. So M-F I will seal my ends twice a day and not play in my hair. Weekends I will throw in bun and saturate the ends with oils.

*NATURAL2BE*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once a week. Usually on a Saturday or Sunday.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Ponytail Method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Medium Red Rollers

4) What products will you be using for your set? 
Infusium 23 as a leave in, Hydratherma moisturizing lotion, Hydratherma growth oil to seal and Hydratherma Heat Protectant.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? 
Bonnet Dryer, Hot Tools Professional.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
Mostly bunning and doing a mini french roll plus other styles. Will keep you posted with pics.

*KYNA323*
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 
Once a week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? 
anchor method. But if I'm not wearing my hair down then I only rollerset the ends. Then I usually do a braidout.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic rollers. a mix of Purple and Red rollers. For some reason it's very hard for me to use the grey. But, those are the ones that I used to use.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
dime/quarter size amount of HE LTR on the length of my hair. In order to keep it wet as I set the hair, I'll use a spray bottle filled with 90% water and 10% glycerin.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Currently, I use the Ion hard bonnet dryer it has the whole tourmaline action going on.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? 
high buns, Mid buns, low buns and 10% of the time I wear braidouts.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2009)

_*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
*_ I'll be rollersetting twice a week
_*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*_ Plain ol mohawk  I'll probably try the anchor method too 
_*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*_ 1 1/3 inch Annie mesh rollers
_*4) What products will you be using for your set?*_ I'll be rotating a bunch of products.
Leave ins:
Salerm 21 b5
Silky Milk
Lacio Lacio
Silicon Mix


Serums:
Silicon Mix
Q.Silk
Silken Child Serum
CHI SI
Garnier Sleek & Shine

_*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*_ I'll dry under a dryer. Don't have the patience for airdrying  I have an Ion hard bonnet tabletop dryer from Sally's. Cost $45 
_*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*_ Buns, bun snoods and bun cages

Here's my starting pic. This is a rollerset from about a week ago. I've lost a lot of hair (length AND thickness) to illness, so my goal is to get it back! My hair looks so frail and thin now


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

bumping...... c'mon ladies!


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Apr 19, 2009)

I sent you a PM Living Doll

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*
I will be rollersetting 1 to 2 times a week
*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*
I will be using the mohawk method
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*
I will be using the magnetic roller (1 3/4 and 2'' purple and grey)
*4) What products will you be using for your set?*
I will be using Salerm 21 or Lacio Lacio Leave In and water
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*
I will be using the Hot Tools Tourmaline Rollaround Dryer
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*
Updos, ponytails, and buns


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

tiffers said:


> 6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?[/B][/I] Buns, bun snoods and bun cages
> 
> Here's my starting pic. This is a rollerset from about a week ago. I've lost a lot of hair (length AND thickness) to illness, so my goal is to get it back! My hair looks so frail and thin now



your hair looks great in your starting pic! i can't imagine what kind of thickness you'll gain back if that's how your hair looks now but i'm sure you'll get back to where you were!

what's a bun cage?? i've seen the doughnut holes at the BSS but otherwise, i'm clueless.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are more online bss's:
www.beautyofnewyork.com - They have everything: Magnetic rollers, clips, nets (to keep rollers in place while under the dryer), Dominican products, "ethnic" products... Shipping is FAST

www.roundbrushhair.com - Owned by an LHCF'er, specializing in Dominican products. Great customer service

www.paynesbeautysupply.com - All kinds of products and shipping is super fast

www.sleekhair.com - Salon products like Kenra, KeraCare, Paul Mitchell and Aquage


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 19, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
Once or twice a week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Rollerwrap and Mohawk.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? 
Purple and grey magnetic rollers.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
Salerm 21, Mizani wrap lotion or very diluted lottabody with Pantene Delangling Spray and some kind of serum.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
I have a Pibbs.
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
I am bsl but whenever I want to protect my ends I wear a lot of falls.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> your hair looks great in your starting pic! i can't imagine what kind of thickness you'll gain back if that's how your hair looks now but i'm sure you'll get back to where you were!
> what's a bun cage?? i've seen the doughnut holes at the BSS but otherwise, i'm clueless.


Aw, thanks  I can't wait till I get some thickness back!
Here's what a bun cage looks like: 





I get my hair toys from www.hairboutique.com


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually started this 5 week ago but I'd like to still participate.  So I'm in!

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*
Once a week.
*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*
I don't really know the technique name.  I guess it's regular.  I do the mohawk down the middle.  Then I do the sides.
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*
Magnetic rollers.  A mixture of pink-(1 1/8) and purple-(1 3/4) snap rollers.
*4) What products will you be using for your set?*
Small tooth tail comb, wide tooth comb, Soft & Beautiful Thermal Heat Protectant mixed with water.
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*
I will use the hard bonnet dryer by General Electric.
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*
Buns

Starting Pic:


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

longhairdreamzz said:


> I actually started this 5 week ago but I'd like to still participate.  So I'm in![/IMG]



yay! welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 19, 2009)

....reviewing articles and web sites....

looking for rollers.....lol

i haven't roller set in at least five years......  i air dry and bun.

i will return with regime

thanks LivingDol1 and tiffers for all the info - i need it


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> ....reviewing articles and web sites....
> 
> looking for rollers.....lol
> 
> ...



wow! welcome to the challenge and good luck on making the change to a new reggie! exciting!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Count me in!  I was a little hesitant to join because I don't know how to do protective styles that actually look good but I know I need to.  I've been rollersetting every week since the end of January and I'll continue to do so.  I'll post staring pics tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
*Twice a week*

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
*I will alternate between the traditional mohawk and anchor methods*

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
*I will be using the magnetic rollers, red*

4) What products will you be using for your set?
*I will be using Lacio Lacio Leave in, castor oil and water*

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
*Hood dryer, not a Pibbs, but it does the job.*

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
*Very loose buns.*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2009)

I should have taken out more rollers last night to see if I was fully dry - I wasn't.  So I'm rockin' some limp curls this morning, it's just as well I'm pinning it up!  I have to remember to stay under the dryer for an additional 30 minutes or so when doing the anchor method.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I should have taken out more rollers last night to see if I was fully dry - I wasn't.  So I'm rockin' some limp curls this morning, it's just as well I'm pinning it up!  I have to remember to stay under the dryer for an additional 30 minutes or so when doing the anchor method.



right? i have that problem too.

sometimes i wind up siting under the bonnet dryer for 2.5 hours and for the last 30 minutes, i'll take out all of the rollers, bobby pin the hair like it appeared on the roll, and then go under the dryer for another 30 minutes. 

i know magnetic rollers heat up, so you'd think they'd dry the hair from the inside, but my ends are always damp... so it helps to remove the rollers.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 20, 2009)

cburney said:


> Count me in!  I was a little hesitant to join because I don't know how to do protective styles that actually look good but I know I need to.  I've been rollersetting every week since the end of January and I'll continue to do so.  I'll post staring pics tomorrow.




welcome! i saw your pics on your separate thread. your hair looks thick and healthy! off to a great start.


----------



## Mylin (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi ladies, this will be my 1st challenge.  I am so excited.

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?* Once a week, usually on Saturdays. But, I'm thinking about switching to Thursdays.
*2) What technique will you be using to set?* *Ponytail? Anchor Method?** Etc?* I use the mohawk method.
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?* Magnetic rollers, various sizes. ( yellow rollers to grey rollers, not sure of the sizes)
*4) What products will you be using for your set?* After washing, I normally use Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer, lacio lacio leave-in and ic heat protectant spray (I'm always looking for better combinations that provide better results.)
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?* I have a Pibbs dryer.  I usually takes anywhere from 1 to 1 1/2 hours to dry.  
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?* I'm am going to need to find some some ideas.  I am SL, so the only styles I know so do are messy french twist pinned up and I have an artificial bun that I wear sometimes. 

I'm off to research how to post a picture inside of a post.  So I can have it posted by May 1st.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mylin said:


> Hi ladies, this will be my 1st challenge.  I am so excited.
> 
> *1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?* Once a week, usually on Saturdays. But, I'm thinking about switching to Thursdays.
> *2) What technique will you be using to set?* *Ponytail? Anchor Method?** Etc?* I use the mohawk method.
> ...



hooray. welcome to the challenge!

if you have a fotki or some other photo hosting web membership, you can just add the direct link to the photo from the website. that will make your photo appear in the posting. or you can post an attachment but it has to be a small file.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2009)

I rollerset today with a little Silicon Mix leave in topped with Silky Milk. I mixed two serums just because  Silicon Mix serum and Garnier Sleek & Shine. I'm under the dryer now


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 20, 2009)

Tiffers you know you must post pics. I am going to probably start doing my rollersets on the weekend when I am off from work.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going to stalk your challenge, I'm a part of three other challenges right now, Boot Camp being one which has the same general theme as this one.  I love rollersets!  Good luck ladies and HHG....subscribing.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> Tiffers you know you must post pics. I am going to probably start doing my rollersets on the weekend when I am off from work.



Oh, my bad! I already put my hair in a baggy for the night! I'll take pics next time


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 20, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I rollerset today with a little Silicon Mix leave in topped with Silky Milk. I mixed two serums just because  Silicon Mix serum and Garnier Sleek & Shine. I'm under the dryer now



Do you spritz the serum onto your hair or do you apply it as a separate step? and after, do you wrap your hair with saran wrap to get shine (aside form loosening the curl) or do you find that to not be necessary?  

i'm addicting to spraying everything on my hair to avoid using too much product and helps speed up my drying time.

oh, i can't wait to get a professional dryer. it will make roller setting so much easier!


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 21, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Once a week on Thursdays!

2) What technique will you be using to set? The ponytail method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Red magnetic... I might purchase the mesh as well

4) What products will you be using for your set? diluted lacio lacio, Chi Silk, IC fantasia and phyto organics heat protectant.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Salon r us dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Updos, banana clips and ponytails.  I'll probably wear it down Fri-Sun (during the Summer months)

I'll post my starting pic after I relax May 1st.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 21, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> Do you spritz the serum onto your hair or do you apply it as a separate step? and after, do you wrap your hair with saran wrap to get shine (aside form loosening the curl) or do you find that to not be necessary?
> i'm addicting to spraying everything on my hair to avoid using too much product and helps speed up my drying time.
> oh, i can't wait to get a professional dryer. it will make roller setting so much easier!


I apply serum as a seperate step. First apply leave in, then apply serum. I might try putting everything is the spray bottle, does it weigh your hair down? How does it compare to applying everything seperately?

Sometimes I do the saran wrap, but most of the time I don't because my hair's just gonna go back in a bun anyway 

I need to get a new dryer, my Hot Tools Tourmaline dryer gave out. The engine still works, but the fan doesn't. I gotta take it to a repair shop or something, because this Sally's dryer ain't cuttin it


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I will put a quarter size amount of my leave in on wet hair and then I'll detangle. as I set, I spray my mixture on each section. I've only done this twice so far but my hair comes out soft. when I applied products without dilluting them, my hair would come out feeling kinda stiff. I swear by the spray bottle!



tiffers said:


> I apply serum as a seperate step. First apply leave in, then apply serum. I might try putting everything is the spray bottle, does it weigh your hair down? How does it compare to applying everything seperately?
> 
> Sometimes I do the saran wrap, but most of the time I don't because my hair's just gonna go back in a bun anyway
> 
> I need to get a new dryer, my Hot Tools Tourmaline dryer gave out. The engine still works, but the fan doesn't. I gotta take it to a repair shop or something, because this Sally's dryer ain't cuttin it


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 21, 2009)

tonight is roller set night! i wonder how long it will take me to set my hair. last time it took 90 minutes. i'm hoping to do it on 45 this time. less rollers, perhaps. 6-7 in the middle and 4 on each side... aye dios mio!

and then i'll be comparison shopping for professional dryers while under my shotty dryer. so exciting!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 21, 2009)

I will not join this challenge - but I will be watching from afar - with support.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Did my roller set last night. It took me 45 minutes to set my hair. and I was going slow and making sure all of my sections were perfect. lol. So maybe I can try to do it in 30 minutes next time? I used blue rollers in the center, one grey at the nape. and all grey on the sides. I had a lot of shedding though. Not sure if that is due to the megatek usage or the fact that I stopped taking my rene furterer vitamins. I'm going to stop using megatek for now.

Drying time came to be 2 hours and 45 minutes. My hair is really soft! I'm loving it! Put my hair in a bun today but the bobby pins were not holding up my bun, so I took them out and I just have a high pony.

I'll add pics later.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Apr 22, 2009)

I rollerset yesterday and it took about 45 minutes to set.This is the best rollerset by far.I was under the dryer for about 1hr 45 min.I probably could have got done quicker but I had the temp on low. I think it looked so nice because I actually took my time putting the rollers in this time.I wanna try the saran wrap thing.Maybe i'll do it next week.I'll add pics if I can.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> Did my roller set last night. It took me 45 minutes to set my hair. and I was going slow and making sure all of my sections were perfect. lol. So maybe I can try to do it in 30 minutes next time? I used blue rollers in the center, one grey at the nape. and all grey on the sides. I had a lot of shedding though. Not sure if that is due to the megatek usage or the fact that I stopped taking my rene furterer vitamins. I'm going to stop using megatek for now.
> Drying time came to be 2 hours and 45 minutes. My hair is really soft! I'm loving it! Put my hair in a bun today but the bobby pins were not holding up my bun, so I took them out and I just have a high pony.
> I'll add pics later.



Have you tried Good Day Hair Pins? They grip reeeaaally good and don't snag your hair at all. Love them! Did you decide which dryer you're gonna get?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Have you tried Good Day Hair Pins? They grip reeeaaally good and don't snag your hair at all. Love them! Did you decide which dryer you're gonna get?



good day hair pins? i just did a google search and only came up with decorative hair accessories. can you get them at the CVS/walgreens? i use the metal clips and those work well for me. but i am curious.

i haven't settled on a dryer yet... i am very heavily leaning towards the salons-r-us dryer. it's 139.00 on sale and shipping is free.... or 20 extra bucks if i want it delivered on a saturday. or, i could go to a babyliss dryer or the hot tools. those are less expensive i think? I've also seen Pibbs for $200... I'll make my decision soon.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 22, 2009)

1 hour and 45 isn't bad.  nice, we wanna see pics! 



GeorgiaCutie said:


> I rollerset yesterday and it took about 45 minutes to set.This is the best rollerset by far.I was under the dryer for about 1hr 45 min.I probably could have got done quicker but I had the temp on low. I think it looked so nice because I actually took my time putting the rollers in this time.I wanna try the saran wrap thing.Maybe i'll do it next week.I'll add pics if I can.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 22, 2009)

dryer broken

can't find proper rollers; remember it's been five years

-but air dried, and now sitting with foam rollers, hair wrapped in toliet tissue.  soon to blow dry.  will remove before sleeping.  hope this works.  i'll take a pic only if it looks ok.

i really want to buy that steamer cap (you put in microwave); will look up good day pins hair also.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> good day hair pins? i just did a google search and only came up with decorative hair accessories. can you get them at the CVS/walgreens? i use the metal clips and those work well for me. but i am curious.
> i haven't settled on a dryer yet... i am very heavily leaning towards the salons-r-us dryer. it's 139.00 on sale and shipping is free.... or 20 extra bucks if i want it delivered on a saturday. or, i could go to a babyliss dryer or the hot tools. those are less expensive i think? I've also seen Pibbs for $200... I'll make my decision soon.


Here's what the pins look like:






They're plastic and they grip so good. My hair never slips out of them. You can find them at Sally's  I stopped using bobby pins because that little ball at the tip can snag your hair. I have the bobby pins without the ball, but they don't hold that well.
You can get a Hot Tools dryer from www.metrobeauty.com for $99 with free shipping. I had mine for a while, but the fan stopped working. I used it a LOT, too. There was a point where I was using it every day to deep condition


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 22, 2009)

So, how long does it take to dry your hair under the hot tools dryer? how long did you have it before the fan died? do you wear a net over the rollers when you use it?



tiffers said:


> You can get a Hot Tools dryer from www.metrobeauty.com for $99 with free shipping. I had mine for a while, but the fan stopped working. I used it a LOT, too. There was a point where I was using it every day to deep condition


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> So, how long does it take to dry your hair under the hot tools dryer? how long did you have it before the fan died? do you wear a net over the rollers when you use it?


With magnetics, it took 50 mins to an hour. I never had a chance to use mesh rollers with it, if I did, it probably would cut my drying time to 30-40 mins! I do use a net over the rollers


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> dryer broken
> 
> can't find proper rollers; remember it's been five years
> 
> ...


Wait a minute.... Did you say toilet tissue????   You are crazy!!!! Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 22, 2009)

aww! you're workin' with what you've got! how long until your hair was fully dry??

lol @ TP. 



Mini mimi said:


> dryer broken
> 
> can't find proper rollers; remember it's been five years
> 
> ...


----------



## LushLox (Apr 23, 2009)

Did a rollerset last night using the traditional mohawk method.  Used my usual Lacio Lacio and water/castor oil mix - it's the best set I've done so far.  Hair has body, movement, shine; but I think the results was more down to with the conditioner I used (L'Occitane shine mask).  I've had two compliments from colleagues already!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

relaxed on tuesday; leave-in Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner; coconut oil; air dry takes hours to dry

ate noodles with roasted garlic to stop shedding - works so far

sponge rollers 2 inch diameter; spray water to moisten just ends; smoothed with fingers; add toliet paper; air dry/blow dry took about two hours (i have thin hair).

today put in loose bun - no pics

i'll keep trying to get it smoother, i know i put them in wrong; and i just found some of my rollers


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Did a rollerset last night using the traditional mohawk method.  Used my usual Lacio Lacio and water/castor oil mix - it's the best set I've done so far.  Hair has body, movement, shine; *but I think the results was more down to with the conditioner I used (L'Occitane shine mask).  I've had two compliments from colleagues already!*


Get outta here with that!!! Don't nobody wanna hear about that stinkin mask! 

Why are you teasing me?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> relaxed on tuesday; leave-in Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner; coconut oil; air dry takes hours to dry
> 
> ate noodles with roasted garlic to stop shedding - works so far
> 
> ...


It came out nice! You should definitely invest in some mesh or magnetic rollers, your sets will come out fab!


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Apr 23, 2009)

New here but I want in on this. I need to trim and do a length check will post pic soon will answer ?'s at the same time .


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm under the dryer now 

Used Salerm 21 b5 and Silky Milk as leave ins

Mixed Silicon Mix Serum and Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum to top it off

I'll take pics when I'm done. Hopefully they'll look decent


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 23, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> New here but I want in on this. I need to trim and do a length check will post pic soon will answer ?'s at the same time .



yay, welcome to the challenge and to the board!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 23, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Get outta here with that!!! Don't nobody wanna hear about that stinkin mask!
> 
> Why are you teasing me?




Man I just can't help it - sorry!   I'll keep quiet now!


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 23, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Did a rollerset last night using the traditional mohawk method. Used my usual Lacio Lacio and water/castor oil mix - it's the best set I've done so far. Hair has body, movement, shine; but I think the results was more down to with the conditioner I used (L'Occitane shine mask). I've had two compliments from colleagues already!


 
Water and castor oil... I might give that a try!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 23, 2009)

looks nice! how did you blow dry? the whole length of your hair or did you just use it to speed up the drying time on your roller set?



Mini mimi said:


> relaxed on tuesday; leave-in Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner; coconut oil; air dry takes hours to dry
> 
> ate noodles with roasted garlic to stop shedding - works so far
> 
> ...


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ i used a regular hand blow dryer, to speed up the air drying; i was doing a million things at once.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's how my hair came out today


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are my pics


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks tiffers for the pic and regime, very nice curls

very nice hair GeorgiaCutie - what is your regime?, please


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Apr 23, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> thanks tiffers for the pic and regime, very nice curls
> 
> very nice hair GeorgiaCutie - what is your regime?, please


 
Thank u. I don't do anything special I wash about twice a week and DC once a week.For my wash I'll use either ORS Aloe Shampoo, CON or Roux Porosity Control.If I need to clarify I'll use Pantene Purify. For my DC I use ORS Replenishing Con and Porosity Control Con. (together) Pantene Breakage Mask or Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor with a plastic cap for about an hour. I wash out my conditioner and detangle while in the shower.After rinsing out my DC I leave my hair sopping wet then apply Rusk Sensories Leave In and Chi Silk Infusion, then rollerset. That's it.I relax every 10-12 weeks using Mizani Butter Blends (Regular).


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 23, 2009)

faboo! you guys' hair looks great!




tiffers said:


> Here's how my hair came out today





GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are my pics


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 23, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Here's how my hair came out today



Looking good.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 23, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are my pics



Very pretty.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey everybody. I was thinking about giving up on the challenge because it was taken too long to rollerset my hair. It was taking me about 30-45 mins and then I have to be under the dryer for about an hr. I have a Pibbs . I studied a bunch of tutorial on Youtube and I decided to try a test run on my dry hair and it took me about 15-20 mins to rollerset my hair and I am bsl. I will be doing my official rollersets every Sat.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 23, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> Hey everybody. I was thinking about giving up on the challenge because it was taken too long to rollerset my hair. It was taking me about 30-45 mins and then I have to be under the dryer for about an hr. I have a Pibbs . I studied a bunch of tutorial on Youtube and I decided to try a test run on my dry hair and it took me about 15-20 mins to rollerset my hair and I am bsl. I will be doing my official rollersets every Sat.



wow, only 15-20 minutes? i wish i could roll my hair that fast.  when wet, it takes me between 45-90 minutes. lol. i'm going to have to do a you tube search for tutorials... hmm... 

so does this mean you are still in?

saturdays are smart. it's hard to do a roller set on a week night after work.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Apr 23, 2009)

Very Pretty!!!  Looks healthy and it has body.




GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are my pics


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are my starting pics, this is after 11 weeks of starting to care for my hair.













*1)** How often will you be roller setting your hair?*

*I will rollerset every week on Saturday or Sunday*

*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*
*I will be using the Mohawk/anchor method*

*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*
*I will use the grey hard plastic rollers with the double prong slide in clips. I think the rollers are 2" (If anyone can tell me where to find the plastic version of the slide in clips I will be eternally grateful)*

*4) What products will you be using for your set?*

*I am currently using lacio lacio as a leave in and chi silk infusion as a serum, a little aphogee oil on the ends.*

*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*

*I will sit under my old hot tools professional dryer for an hour.*

*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*

*I will be bunning and using some fake hair to do some thicker braids/buns. I'm still looking into other protective styles.*


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can I be added to the list: This is pretty much  what I'm doing now (except for the fact that I sometimes PS before I rollerset my ends)



1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
*I will be rollersetting 1x a week/and alternate with a PS*

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
*I'm using the mohawk method*

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
*Magnetic roller (1 3/4 and 2'' purple and grey)*

4) What products will you be using for your set?
*I have found the the perfect mix: 
- A half dollar amt of Lacio Lacio per section
- Saturate the hair with a few dollops of Cantu Shea butter leave-in per section
- A dime sized drop of Chi Silk Infusion
- Diluted lottabody (until clear purplish color) using the concentrated formula to keep the hair moist.*

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
*Professional salon dryer from www.salonsrus.com. Almost identical to the Pibbs*

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
*Buns, french twists, various creative updos*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2009)

ladyrah05 said:


> Water and castor oil... I might give that a try!




Yeah I get very good results using this mixture, and this way I don't really need to use serum. 

Lovely results GeorgiaCutie and Tiffers!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are my pics


I love it! Is your hair cut in a bob? It's cute!


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 24, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> wow, only 15-20 minutes? i wish i could roll my hair that fast.  when wet, it takes me between 45-90 minutes. lol. i'm going to have to do a you tube search for tutorials... hmm...
> 
> so does this mean you are still in?
> 
> saturdays are smart. it's hard to do a roller set on a week night after work.



Of course.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 24, 2009)

you're on the list. welcome to the challenge. 



kblc06 said:


> Can I be added to the list: This is pretty much  what I'm doing now (except for the fact that I sometimes PS before I rollerset my ends)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 24, 2009)

]okay, fotki hates me. so i'm going to post pics from my last roller set on 4/21 as attachments instead of directly into the post... i'll proly do another roller set tonight or tomorrow depending on my plans. just bought some chi silk infusion and am excited to add that to my reggie, since people seem to love that product.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> ]okay, fotki hates me. so i'm going to post pics from my last roller set on 4/21 as attachments instead of directly into the post... i'll proly do another roller set tonight or tomorrow depending on my plans. just bought some chi silk infusion and am excited to add that to my reggie, since people seem to love that product.


Your hair came out great!!!! How do you get your rollers so neat looking and straight? They're all perfectly aligned, I wish I could get mine so dang even!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 24, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Your hair came out great!!!! How do you get your rollers so neat looking and straight? They're all perfectly aligned, I wish I could get mine so dang even!



lol. thanks.  haha, that's why it takes me so long to set my rollers i guess! i'm a tad anal retentive. the lines must be perfectly straight every single time! i use my rattail comb to divide the sections.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 24, 2009)

looking good LivingDol1


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 24, 2009)

You set look as if it was done by a professional! 



LivingDol1 said:


> ]okay, fotki hates me. so i'm going to post pics from my last roller set on 4/21 as attachments instead of directly into the post... i'll proly do another roller set tonight or tomorrow depending on my plans. just bought some chi silk infusion and am excited to add that to my reggie, since people seem to love that product.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks ladies!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 24, 2009)

currently DCing with ORS Replenishing Pak mixed with a bit of Coconut Oil (smells yummy )  after washing my hair with their Aloe Shampoo. I love that stuff.

I think I will set my hair on a combo of the blue, a grey here and there, and the big red ones. I'm going out tomorrow night and i'm not sure if I'm going to wear my hair up or down. Starting to really like my messy Southern Tease Bun, and plus if it gets humid, I won't want to deal with frizz. I'm going to a rooftop bar tomorrow night.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2009)

See,that's why yours looks so good! I just hurridly and lazily part mine with my fingers!


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 25, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> ]okay, fotki hates me. so i'm going to post pics from my last roller set on 4/21 as attachments instead of directly into the post... i'll proly do another roller set tonight or tomorrow depending on my plans. just bought some chi silk infusion and am excited to add that to my reggie, since people seem to love that product.



Awesome rollerset lady.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be rollersetting this weekend. I will try to post pics. I live alone and I have not yet master the tech of taking my pic in front of a mirror.


----------



## healthytext (Apr 25, 2009)

LivingDol1, what size are those blue rollers?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they are 2.5 inches. I don't have a tape measure on me but i know the grey ones are 2 inches. these rollers are not the Diane brand. I bought them at my local BSS chain and it's their brand. I guess the equivalent would be the Diane magnetic black rollers.



healthytext said:


> LivingDol1, what size are those blue rollers?


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 25, 2009)

I just finish my rollerset. It took a lot longer on wet hair. My arms were tired but I am not going to give up. I wanted to be a pro darn it.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> I just finish my rollerset. It took a lot longer on wet hair. My arms were tired but I am not going to give up. I wanted to be a pro darn it.



i'm sure if you keep at it weekly, you'll get better and faster.  practice makes perfect!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

I was going to DC and roller set tonight but it's not going to happen; I feel too tired.  Which means I'm going to have to get up at the crack of dawn to do it before work!   An early night beckons!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

do any of you wrap your hair after the roller set? i wrapped it this last time 2 nights ago and when i took it down yesterday, some of my ends were a bit tangled. not badly or anything drastic but i feel like it should have been easier to take my hair down. wondering if that's a sign of my ends not being healthy, or not moisturized enough or maybe not drying my hair completely when i'm in rollers under the dryer.

i didn't really notice this when i put my hair in pin curls after my set last week.

just curious!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am going to post my starting picture May 3. I am getting it blown out for my interview on the 4th.


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> do any of you wrap your hair after the roller set? i wrapped it this last time 2 nights ago and when i took it down yesterday, some of my ends were a bit tangled. not badly or anything drastic but i feel like it should have been easier to take my hair down. wondering if that's a sign of my ends not being healthy, or not moisturized enough or maybe not drying my hair completely when i'm in rollers under the dryer.
> 
> i didn't really notice this when i put my hair in pin curls after my set last week.
> 
> just curious!


 
I wrap all the time and the ends are only like that if the hair didn't dry enough.  Some moisturizer usually takes care of it.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I am going to post my starting picture May 3. I am getting it blown out for my interview on the 4th.



faboo. good luck with the interview!


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 26, 2009)

I am bummed. My rollerset came out horrible. I made a lot of mistakes. First I started too late and then I rushed through rolling and did not let my hair dry completely and then I was rough when taking the pins out and had a lot of broken hair. Next Sat I am gong to make sure I start earlier and take my time and not rush. I am also going to start back using my Mizani Rollerwrap.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> I am bummed. My rollerset came out horrible. I made a lot of mistakes. First I started too late and then I rushed through rolling and did not let my hair dry completely and then I was rough when taking the pins out and had a lot of broken hair. Next Sat I am gong to make sure I start earlier and take my time and not rush. I am also going to start back using my Mizani Rollerwrap.



oh no!  you know, sometimes if my hair is still damp, i wind up taking out my rollers, pinning my hair as though they were still in rollers(with bobby pins. not clips), and then sit under the dryer for an extra 20-30 minutes. that usually gets my hair dry. 

good luck!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> I am bummed. My rollerset came out horrible. I made a lot of mistakes. First I started too late and then I rushed through rolling and did not let my hair dry completely and then I was rough when taking the pins out and had a lot of broken hair. Next Sat I am gong to make sure I start earlier and take my time and not rush. I am also going to start back using my Mizani Rollerwrap.


Aw that sucks. Rollersetting takes soooo long, it's always disappointing when it doesn't turn out right. I'm sure it'll come out great next time!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> oh no!  you know, sometimes if my hair is still damp, i wind up taking out my rollers, pinning my hair as though they were still in rollers(with bobby pins. not clips), and then sit under the dryer for an extra 20-30 minutes. that usually gets my hair dry.
> good luck!


Good tip! I'll have to try that, because my bottom rollers are always damp. Stupid dryer doesn't reach the bottom of my head


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank Tiffers. I needed that. I am just going to start earlier next Sat and take my time and review some more roller setting videos.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sitting here with Kenra MC on my head. I don't feel like getting up and rinsing it out erplexed I had to MAKE myself wash my hair today, I feel like being lazy. Sigh. I don't wanna rollerset today!!!! *throwing temper tantrum*


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I'm sitting here with Kenra MC on my head. I don't feel like getting up and rinsing it out erplexed I had to MAKE myself wash my hair today, I feel like being lazy. Sigh. I don't wanna rollerset today!!!! *throwing temper tantrum*




lol. yeah, i hear you. it takes a lot since you have to set aside the time! can you dc overnight and afford to roller set tomorrow am? or improvise?

i was going to do it today as well but i just don't feel like it. lol. i washed my hair on friday but i spent all day in the park and it was so hot... whatever. i will rock a bun until wednesday. and by then, i'll have my professional dryer! woot!


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 26, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I'm sitting here with Kenra MC on my head. I don't feel like getting up and rinsing it out erplexed I had to MAKE myself wash my hair today, I feel like being lazy. Sigh. I don't wanna rollerset today!!!! *throwing temper tantrum*



I know the feeling and that is why I am only roller setting on the weekend.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Apr 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> faboo. good luck with the interview!



I couldn't wait so I decided to to lightly press my hair and post my pic now. Excuse my big pic and my back fat.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

loving the hair length!

and um, back fat? are you crazy??!



HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I couldn't wait so I decided to to lightly press my hair and post my pic now. Excuse my big pic and my back fat.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Apr 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> loving the hair length!
> 
> and um, back fat? are you crazy??!



It's slowly trying to creep up on me. I'm getting a gym membership tomorrow. I can't have mid back length hair and back fat.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 26, 2009)

I am wishy washy with styling my hair but nothing seems to do me as good as rollersetting so I am in...

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? One or twice a month
2) What technique will you be using to set? Mohawk method and flat ironning the roots*
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using? I like the magenta/purple ones the best. The gray is ok for less curly. *
*4) What products will you be using for your set? Aphogee Green Tea, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin, and CHI Silk Infusion, Water - after coconut oil and Aveda Emollient Finishing Gloss
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Hooded Dryer by Pro-tools ED2400 tabletop; I want a pibbs
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Buns... I am not that creative with my hair.*

From my last rollerset 4 days ago (april 23rd)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay, so I finally quit being a lazy bones and rollerset

Mixed some Salerm 21 b5 and Lacio Lacio together. Then for serum I mixed Silicon Mix Serum and Q.Silk Serum

My hair came out soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft and smooth  It was painful for me to put it back in a baggy, but I'm glad I did cause I woulda had some SERIOUS HIH disease!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> lol. yeah, i hear you. it takes a lot since you have to set aside the time! can you dc overnight and afford to roller set tomorrow am? or improvise?
> i was going to do it today as well but i just don't feel like it. lol. i washed my hair on friday but i spent all day in the park and it was so hot... whatever. i will rock a bun until wednesday. and by then, i'll have my professional dryer! woot!


I thought about dc'ing overnight, but I KNEW if I put it off, I'd be sitting with that bag on my head for days! 

What dryer did you choose? I know you're excited!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I couldn't wait so I decided to to lightly press my hair and post my pic now. Excuse my big pic and my back fat.


Back fat????


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 27, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Back fat????


 

LOL LOL LOl!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish I had her backfat!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

welcome to the challenge!




prettyfaceANB said:


> I am wishy washy with styling my hair but nothing seems to do me as good as rollersetting so I am in...
> 
> *1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? One or twice a month
> 2) What technique will you be using to set? Mohawk method and flat ironning the roots*
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I thought about dc'ing overnight, but I KNEW if I put it off, I'd be sitting with that bag on my head for days!
> 
> What dryer did you choose? I know you're excited!!!



hola. i am going with the hot tools. at the end of the day, it was the least expensive($99 and free shipping), and this is the first time i'll be using a dryer like this. if it really works for me, the maybe i'll graduate to something more fabulous later on. it seemed to get mostly good reviews on this board.

i am supposed to get my dryer today via UPS. they're so fast! but i'm never home. hoping that one of my neighbors will be home to just accept it. usually if someone opens the door for the UPS guy, he will leave everyone's package in the hallway since it's such a pain in the butt....


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> do any of you wrap your hair after the roller set? i wrapped it this last time 2 nights ago and when i took it down yesterday, some of my ends were a bit tangled. not badly or anything drastic but i feel like it should have been easier to take my hair down. wondering if that's a sign of my ends not being healthy, or not moisturized enough or maybe not drying my hair completely when i'm in rollers under the dryer.
> 
> i didn't really notice this when i put my hair in pin curls after my set last week.
> 
> just curious!


 

This happened to me this morning.  I was very light on the product though; only used water and castor oil to saturate the hair.  In retrospect I really do need to stick using the leave in that I always apply.  I was going for the light bouncy with volume look, which I got, but the ends could have been a bit smoother.  Apart from that the set was quite decent, will post some pics when I get home from work.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> This happened to me this morning.  I was very light on the product though; only used water and castor oil to saturate the hair.  In retrospect I really do need to stick using the leave in that I always apply.  I was going for the light bouncy with volume look, which I got, but the ends could have been a bit smoother.  Apart from that the set was quite decent, will post some pics when I get home from work.




interesting.... the other thing i did differently with my set was use chi silk infusion. i put a small amount (quarter sized) through the entire length of my hair, after putting in my leave in and before i started setting. maybe i should dilute it? or maybe i don't need it.... what a novel idea! haha. 

looking fwd to pics.


----------



## Mylin (Apr 27, 2009)

Living doll,
How did you like the Chi?  I have tried to use it a couple of times and each time it seems like I lose more hair than normal.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

i think i'm undecided on the product. it didn't really make my roller set better or worse. i don't think it played a factor is shedding for me, personally. i'll give it another try once i get my new dryer.



Mylin said:


> Living doll,
> How did you like the Chi?  I have tried to use it a couple of times and each time it seems like I lose more hair than normal.


----------



## thundercat21 (Apr 27, 2009)

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Every week to two weeks
2) What technique will you be using to set? Either mohawk or spiral curls.  *
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Pink snap on magnetic rollers*
*4) What products will you be using for your set? Biosilk Silk Therapy, Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" leave-in, Influance setting lotion, Influance styling foam, Dudley's Fantastic Body setting lotion.  
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Babybliss Tourline Dryer (if my cousin does my hair) or Hot N Gold Bonnet Dryer (if doing my own hair).  
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Silk caps at night, pony tails at the gym*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

Pics of roller set.  Never mind my crispy looking new growth! 

My hair looks a different colour in each of those pics!!! 

Added a couple more.  I need some serious help with wrapping!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good Cream Tee


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice job!

hey, blue black could be your color. hehe. 

and at least you can see your NG! 5 weeks post relaxer, where the heck is mine?!!



Cream Tee said:


> Pics of roller set.  Never mind my crispy looking new growth!
> 
> My hair looks a different colour in each of those pics!!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> nice job!
> 
> hey, blue black could be your color. hehe.
> 
> and at least you can see your NG! 5 weeks post relaxer, where the heck is mine?!!




My hair is weird - it changes colour when standing at different angles!  I've got natural brown streaks too!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, Cream Tee! Look at that SHINE!!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks.  It's mainly flash though, but I still did get quite a lot of shine in the natural light. Federic Fekkai Glossing Creme actually works!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 27, 2009)

CreamTree, how do you wrap your hair now? i saw a tutorial some place and i should post it...


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> CreamTree, how do you wrap your hair now? i saw a tutorial some place and i should post it...




That would be good if you can find it, no worries if you can't though.  I'll have to start watching more vids on you tube.

As for my attempted wrap, I just do a traditional wrap around the head using a brush to smooth.  I suppose I should have done a saran wrap and sat under the dryer for a few minutes to get it more smooth, but I didn't bother.  I just put my scarf back on for about 15 minutes - maybe that was the problem! erplexed


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 28, 2009)

I sent you a P.M. LivingDoll.

A) Post a Starting Picture by May 1st.

This is my starting picture. My goal is to grow out these layers in the front to chin and shoulder length. I want to reach WL this year.






B) Post your regimen using the following questionnaire:
1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*I will be rollersetting once a week.
*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?* I only do ponytail method.
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using? *I will be using rollers ranging between 3/4 to 3 inch depending on whether I want curly are straight hair. I also will be using flexi rods.
*4) What products will you be using for your set? I* use 3 parts water to 1 part ORS setting lotion.
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? *I will mainly airdry, but I will also use my conair roll around stand dryer. 
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? *Buns and ponytails.*


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 28, 2009)

yay, welcome to the challenge! your hair is beautiful.  

oh cool, you'll be doing flexi rod sets. I've always been curious about them myself. 



leona2025 said:


> I sent you a P.M. LivingDoll.
> 
> A) Post a Starting Picture by May 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 28, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Federic Fekkai Glossing Creme actually works!



*yes it does! i love that stuff. i want to try their curl line too.*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

*Adds Fredrick Fekkai Glossing Cream to wish list*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Shampoo for Fine/Thin Hair

Dc'd for an hour with heat w/Paul Mitchell Super Charged

Rollerset using Fermodyl Special, Silicon Mix and Silky Milk as leave ins. And for the serum, I chose Silicon Mix.

Under the dryer now, can't wait till I'm done, so I can go to bed!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 29, 2009)

okay i put my dryer together and then started my routine. co washed with HE LTR, DCed for 30 minutes with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Conditioner. 

roller set my hair on blue and grey rollers. it took me 45 minutes again. got under the dryer at 9PM, and checked after an hour. the bottom rollers were still pretty damp. so i stayed under the dryer for about 90 minutes total.

i think i have to make sure the dryer is tilted at the right angle, and definitely try to stay under the dryer the entire time! I kept getting up b/c it was too hot. how do i manage at the salon??!

anyone, 90 minutes under the dryer is a far better improvement from 2.5 - 3 hours under a bonnet dryer.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay i put my dryer together and then started my routine. co washed with HE LTR, DCed for 30 minutes with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Conditioner.
> roller set my hair on blue and grey rollers. it took me 45 minutes again. got under the dryer at 9PM, and checked after an hour. the bottom rollers were still pretty damp. so i stayed under the dryer for about 90 minutes total.
> i think i have to make sure the dryer is tilted at the right angle, and definitely try to stay under the dryer the entire time! I kept getting up b/c it was too hot. how do i manage at the salon??!
> anyone, 90 minutes under the dryer is a far better improvement from 2.5 - 3 hours under a bonnet dryer.


Yep, you definitely have to have the right angle and make sure that you have the front visor down as well. I always pulled the dryer foreward, so the back of the dryer was "cupping" the back of my head. That way, I knew the bottom rollers would get dry as fast as the top


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hello all! LivingDol I sent you a PM. Idk why Im so nervous about this challenge but I'll be fine. Im new to the site so Im just excited to learn new techniques, products, etc. *

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
I will most likely be roller setting once a week.
**2)What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I will be using the anchor/mohawk method.
3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
I will be using the red and purple magnetic rollers.
4) What products will you be using for your set?
I will be using Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor, Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in, and Cream of Nature Leave-in.
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
I will be using the** Belson Gold N HOT Ionic Soft Bonnet Dryer**.
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
Updos, ponytails, buns and any other styles I can find!

Happy Rollersetting Ladies!
*


----------



## Mylin (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome ChcolatAquarius!!!

Ladies I am so excited!! I ordered a steamer from SalonsRus and I just checked tracking information. And, I should have it by the time I get home from work.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 29, 2009)

welcome to the challenge!  



ChcolatAquarius said:


> *Hello all! LivingDol I sent you a PM. Idk why Im so nervous about this challenge but I'll be fine. Im new to the site so Im just excited to learn new techniques, products, etc. *
> 
> *1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
> I will most likely be roller setting once a week.
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 29, 2009)

oooh, a steamer. is it like a stand up steamer? will you use it for dcing?




Mylin said:


> Welcome ChcolatAquarius!!!
> 
> Ladies I am so excited!! I ordered a steamer from SalonsRus and I just checked tracking information. And, I should have it by the time I get home from work.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Mylin said:


> Welcome ChcolatAquarius!!!
> Ladies I am so excited!! I ordered a steamer from SalonsRus and I just checked tracking information. And, I should have it by the time I get home from work.


Oooh, I'm so jelly!!! Will you use it today?


----------



## Mylin (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes!!! I think I will go and buy some new conditioner for the occasion.  I want to try the MillsCreek Keratin something.... conditioner from the Vitamin Shop.  I was reading a thread about it the other day, I think I'll go look for it after work.


----------



## hokimomi (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

This is my first official challenge, and I am ready to go.....

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? *I will shoot for TWICE, but def. ONCE a week!*
2) What technique will you be using to set? *Either the Ponytail or regular method. (I tried the ponytail method today, and maybe it is just me....but it took twice as long to do!)*
3) What type/size rollers will you be using? *Random sizes, as I use the Goody RollerSetting Pack (it came with like 75 rollers & pins for 13.00!!!!, cha-ching)*
4) What products will you be using for your set? *75% water, 25% LottaBody setting lotion and I just fell in love with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol as a leave-in.  This MAY replace the LottaBody.*
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? *Either Air-dry or under my GE Bonnet dryer.*
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? *Either buns or phony ponies.  I will rarely wear it out!*

As for my pic....you should see it below....if not, I will re-post it again (sorry if it doubles, I am still new @ this! lol)


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (Apr 29, 2009)

Mylin said:


> Welcome ChcolatAquarius!!!
> 
> Ladies I am so excited!! I ordered a steamer from SalonsRus and I just checked tracking information. And, I should have it by the time I get home from work.


Thanks Mylin!!!!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 29, 2009)

yay welcome! 



hokimomi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my first official challenge, and I am ready to go.....
> 
> ...


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Apr 29, 2009)

Today I did test run due to the fact that I have never rollerset my own hair. I used a Pantene leave in and castor oil on my ends (big mistake)

Overall the results were suprisingly good.I don't have a hood dryer so I used the bonnet that attaches to my yellow bird . My hair dried in about an hour which is really :woohoo:considering the fact that my hair ispretty thick. It took me about 90 mins to set . Hopefully with more practice I can cut this in half.

My hair is natural  so my roots came out really fluffy. I wrapped it for about an hour the edges smoothed but the middle was still kind of a halffro. I had to take a hot comb to my roots. I am welcoming any and all suggestions on how to fix this with no direct heat so I can stay true to the challenge.

Things I learned for next time 
1 No castor oil (it made my hair feel heavy and goopy) maybe I will use coconut or EVOO
2 Serious tension is needed on roots 

you can see my results in my fotki. http://public.fotki.com/caramelkisses1107/1sttryrollerset42909/


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Okay here goes *
*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*
*Once a week *
_*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*_
*Anchor , Mowhawk , middle part *
_*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*_
*tan(1"), aqua (1 1/4"), red (1 1/2") and purple (1 3/4") once I get my new dryer.*
_*4) What products will you be using for your set?*_
*Elasta QP Silk or Lottabody, silicon mix leave in and drops *
_*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*_
*http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/gonhotjetbod.html until I can get a good stand up or rollabout *
_*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*_
*Buns,ponys & Clip ups *

*Happy Setting Ladies *


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 29, 2009)

ciao.

your first set looked really good! love your hair color, btw. i think it's OK to straighten the roots if you must. i would imagine a hot comb gets higher temps than a flat iron and i don't know if you'd be willing to try a flat iron instead. i don't know much about hot combs but hopefully someone else will jump in with good suggestions.

i get wavy roots most of the time when i set, but sitting under the dryer with my hair wrapped with saran wrap usually gets my hair silky straight at the root.

Coconut Oil is proly a better alternative to Castor Oil. Since it penetrates the hair shaft and is pretty light.




caramelkisses1107 said:


> Today I did test run due to the fact that I have never rollerset my own hair. I used a Pantene leave in and castor oil on my ends (big mistake)
> 
> Overall the results were suprisingly good.I don't have a hood dryer so I used the bonnet that attaches to my yellow bird . My hair dried in about an hour which is really :woohoo:considering the fact that my hair ispretty thick. It took me about 90 mins to set . Hopefully with more practice I can cut this in half.
> 
> ...


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 29, 2009)

carmelkisses- you did a great job for never roller setting before with natural hair!  i unfortunately have no tips for you - as i am still practicing myself.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

Great job caramel kisses.

I always mix castor oil with water, that way it's not too thick and heavy on my ends, it more or less comes out good when I do it like this.

To work on tension, try the anchor method, there may be a link at the beginning of this thread if not check out Lady Elle's tutuorial on youtube.  It really does tackle the issue of tension and it ensures the roots are taut and smooth.  It does take slighly longer to dry than a normal set though. HTH


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge as well.  I am not a rollerset pro, I did it a couple of times and it takes forever to complete my set...A little bit of practice is what I need, I think.  So can anybody tell me where I can find those Alligator clips that go all the way to the back online?  I am sure you know what I mean, they are more stable than the normal ones.  I live in Montreal and I don't seem to find them locally.   Or would one of you guys be kind enough to buy them for me?  I will you send you the payment shipping included via Paypal.  Anyways, thanks for your help in advance.  Take care


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> I would like to join this challenge as well.  I am not a rollerset pro, I did it a couple of times and it takes forever to complete my set...A little bit of practice is what I need, I think.  So can anybody tell me where I can find those Alligator clips that go all the way to the back online?  I am sure you know what I mean, they are more stable than the normal ones.  I live in Montreal and I don't seem to find them locally.   Or would one of you guys be kind enough to buy them for me?  I will you send you the payment shipping included via Paypal.  Anyways, thanks for your help in advance.  Take care



welcome mamato.  don't forget to answer the questionnaire on the first page of the thread.

can you post a picture if what an alligator clip looks like?


----------



## cutenss (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's my Bio for this challenge:

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?
    I am going for twice a week; Mondays and Fridays.  Theose are my hair wash days.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
    I will be doing the ponytail method, for now.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using?
    I will be using the largest for my length to cut down on dryer time.

4) What products will you be using for your set?
    Lots of H20 with a little leave-in conditioner.  Maybe Gionvanni?   

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?
    I have a Dazey Natural hooded and Conair bonnet dryer.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?
    I will be bunning or banding.  I do this anyway becaue I work in a hospital.

This challenge will coinside with the 6 month no trimming challenge that I am participating in.  MBL, I'm coming for ya! 

BTW: this is the hair I am working with:





Wet Hair





Texture shot

I hope I can do this...


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 30, 2009)

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 1X a week
2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? Normal, no anchor, may damage my hair
3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Big grey ones
4) What products will you be using for your set? Mix of Lacio Lacio, Chi Silk, Keracare setting lotion and water
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Goldnhot hooded dryer
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Ponytails or Hair up in a jaw clip*

This is the kind of clips I am talking about, but the ones I am looking for  have an opening that goes all the way to the back of the clip to secure the roller more efficiently.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 30, 2009)

Technically sense the challenge doesn't start until tomorrow, if I relaxed and flat ironed today in theory I would still have 4 heat passes right?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^

hahaa.

yes i would say so.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

leona2025 said:


> Technically sense the challenge doesn't start until tomorrow, if I relaxed and flat ironed today in theory I would still have 4 heat passes right?




Clever girl - I like your style! 

So should we all submit pics for the start of the challenge tomorrow LD?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

i think i know what you are talking about.

this clip pictures below is what i use to hold rollers together. the opening goes all the way to the back, past the spring, and does allow to hold more in. it doesn't have a side view, but this is the front view.






i got these from Ricky's. rickysnyc.com. they do not offer international shipping.




MAMATO said:


> This is the kind of clips I am talking about, but the ones I am looking for  have an opening that goes all the way to the back of the clip to secure the roller more efficiently.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Clever girl - I like your style!
> 
> So should we all submit pics for the start of the challenge tomorrow LD?



yeah, if you haven't already submitted a pic, submit on or before the 1st. no biggie.  the ones that were posted prior to are just fine.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> *1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? 1X a week
> 2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? Normal, no anchor, may damage my hair
> 3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Big grey ones
> 4) What products will you be using for your set? Mix of Lacio Lacio, Chi Silk, Keracare setting lotion and water
> ...


Ohhhh, okay, I know what you're talking about! Those things make a huge difference! Here are the ones I have: https://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=P6FA230307KM1138

They have really fast shipping, great store


----------



## nuwoman02 (Apr 30, 2009)

*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*
*Weekly or twice a week*
*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*
*Traditional method*
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*
*Large rollers*
*4) What products will you be using for your set?*
*CON leave-in and castor oil*
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*
*Atleast twenty minutes and air dry the rest of the time. Standard hood dryer. *
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*
*No idea.*


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 30, 2009)

) How often will you be roller setting your hair? *1x a week*

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? *Pony tail method 95% of the time..
*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*greys*
4) What products will you be using for your set?*NTM , water and CHI SI*
5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? *Pibbs 512*
6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*Buns!*

Starting pic is in the siggy...last pic on the right..


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ welcome to the challenge ladies!


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Ohhhh, okay, I know what you're talking about! Those things make a huge difference! Here are the ones I have: https://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=P6FA230307KM1138
> 
> They have really fast shipping, great store


 

Great, thanks.  I tried the link and shipping to Montreal kis $22.50 for 2 packs of 80 But that's fine I'll keep the ones I have... Thanks again


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Great, thanks.  I tried the link and shipping to Montreal kis $22.50 for 2 packs of 80 But that's fine I'll keep the ones I have... Thanks again


They have a coupon code. I don't know how much of a discount it offers, though. You can try the code and see: LKNGH385DE


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats the best way to tame the roots on 4a/b 12+ post hair? Flat iron, saran wrap, round brush...

Any downside to rollersetting weekly?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you retain your length with rollersetting?



MAMATO said:


> Great, thanks. I tried the link and shipping to Montreal kis $22.50 for 2 packs of 80 But that's fine I'll keep the ones I have... Thanks again


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

i have 4a hair and was roller setting at 12 weeks before my touch up. saran wrap works for me to keep my roots smooth and straight.

i have heard that mesh rollers keep the roots straighter as opposed to magnetic rollers. i guess it's easier to keep the root straight on a roller that has some texture. more traction.

as far as a downside to roller setting weekly, i don't see one as long as you don't roll too tight, and make sure that the pins or clips you use won't result in snagging any hair. just like air drying, or any other method, roller setting might not work for everyone.

i think the only real downside is the time you have to set aside to set the hair and sit under the dryer. but i think my hair feels more moisturized when i roller set(compared with air drying or blow drying), and i'm manipulating my hair less. I have less shedding with roller setting compared to air drying or blow drying. and almost no breakage.

HTH.





prettyfaceANB said:


> Whats the best way to tame the roots on 4a/b 12+ post hair? Flat iron, saran wrap, round brush...
> 
> Any downside to rollersetting weekly?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Whats the best way to tame the roots on 4a/b 12+ post hair? Flat iron, saran wrap, round brush...
> Any downside to rollersetting weekly?


I sometimes blow out my roots with the blowdryer on cool. I can't wrap all that good, so saran wrap does nothing for the newgrowth erplexed


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I sometimes blow out my roots with the blowdryer on cool. I can't wrap all that good, so saran wrap does nothing for the newgrowth erplexed


 

Can we do that on the challenge or is it a no no?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

you can definitely blow out or flat iron your roots if need be. i know the roots can be a challenge... i'll add a note on the first page to confirm that.




cburney said:


> Can we do that on the challenge or is it a no no?


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Whats the best way to tame the roots on 4a/b 12+ post hair? Flat iron, saran wrap, round brush...
> 
> Any downside to rollersetting weekly?


 

I mostly use the Caruso rollers to rollerset.  I don't know if that was one of the factors.  Honestly, I am brand new in the world of rollersetting the regular way, we'll see in 3 months how well my hair is doing


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> They have a coupon code. I don't know how much of a discount it offers, though. You can try the code and see: LKNGH385DE


 
Thanks Sweetie I'll try it though


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (Apr 30, 2009)

*My starting pic is in my signature! Best of luck ladies! WE GOT THIS!*

*I did a rollerset yesterday. I attached a link to the pics I took.*
http://public.fotki.com/ChcolatAquarius/my-rollersets/


----------



## Aspasia (Apr 30, 2009)

I think your hair looks amazing!!

But I lost half my hair due to illness and my hairdresser's inability to see me have hair longer then hairs...I never thought that could be possible, someone doing that.. It actually shocked me.

So Now my hair is uneven and I 'm looking for the right place to give me a very small small trim to get me started. 

I love this challenge and will see when I can round up the equiment-- YOu and all of you ladies out there have become my inspiration.

Namaste,

A-


tiffers said:


> _*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair?*_
> I'll be rollersetting twice a week
> _*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*_ Plain ol mohawk  I'll probably try the anchor method too
> _*3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*_ 1 1/3 inch Annie mesh rollers
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> *My starting pic is in my signature! Best of luck ladies! WE GOT THIS!*
> 
> *I did a rollerset yesterday. I attached a link to the pics I took.*
> http://public.fotki.com/ChcolatAquarius/my-rollersets/



your set looked really nice! go you!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 30, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> you can definitely blow out or flat iron your roots if need be. i know the roots can be a challenge... i'll add a note on the first page to confirm that.


 

Oh wow, I thought we couldn't!  You got me all excited now.  I can flat iron my roots! Yes!

Thanks Living Dol!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

Just adding a few new piccies of my latest set and to mark the start of the challenge for me.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find the plastic double prong slide in clips below?






I started with the double prong clips but they got in the way of the rollers.  The slide in clips are so much better.






So now I just want to find the plastic alternative to the double prong slide in show on the right.


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good Cream Tee!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

cburney said:


> Oh wow, I thought we couldn't!  You got me all excited now.  I can flat iron my roots! Yes!
> 
> Thanks Living Dol!



lol! Yeah... This isn't like boot camp...  Be responsible!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've noticed a while ago that my hair is thin right at the top of my head.  When i got a touch up, I asked the stylist to take a look and she mentioned that it wasn't thin but the hair was laying in a certain direction probably from the way I've been setting the hair.  However, I did notice a small section that is very very short, so I know that my hair broke off.  Do you think it could have been the metal clips that caused this?  I love to rollerset my hair and I don't want to have to stop.

Thanks!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 30, 2009)

good job Cream Tee!  very pretty.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 30, 2009)

cburney said:


> I've noticed a while ago that my hair is thin right at the top of my head.  When i got a touch up, I asked the stylist to take a look and she mentioned that it wasn't thin but the hair was laying in a certain direction probably from the way I've been setting the hair.  However, I did notice a small section that is very very short, so I know that my hair broke off.  Do you think it could have been the metal clips that caused this?  I love to rollerset my hair and I don't want to have to stop.
> 
> Thanks!



maybe you are rolling your hair too tight? hence breakage?

it is a good idea to alternate the way you set. i want to try starting my set from where i establish my part. that's how my hair stylist does it. the mohawk setting is what i'm used to though for when i set my own hair.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2009)

Aspasia said:


> I think your hair looks amazing!!
> 
> But I lost half my hair due to illness and my hairdresser's inability to see me have hair longer then hairs...I never thought that could be possible, someone doing that.. It actually shocked me.
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks! That's very sweet of you! 

I'm sorry you had such a sucky stylist  But you're here now, and your hair's gonna thrive!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2009)

Cream Tee, your rollerset looks so pretty!


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Tiffers.  I've still got a bit of learning to do to perfect it really, but I'm getting there.


----------



## MAMATO (May 1, 2009)

cburney said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the plastic double prong slide in clips below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Here is where you can buy them online https://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shop...FA230307KM1138
 (thanks to LDoll and Tiffers..)  I tried to order them but shipping was $22.50 to Montreal because they only deal with UPS  Using USPS it would have been someting like 5$, but they don't seem to offer this option I am so pissed But I am sure your shipping rate will be fine since you live in the US, don't you?


----------



## MAMATO (May 1, 2009)

Oh by the way my starting pic is in my siggy


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 1, 2009)

I want to join! Starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I want to join! Starting pic is in my siggy!



k, you're on the list. welcome! don't forget to answer the questionnaire.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 1, 2009)

i also want to encourage everyone to post pics of their protective styles every now and then. that's what this challenge is also about!  i know i definitely get stuck from time to time. just snap a quick picture before you head out for the day or when you get back.

i'm usually pressed for time in the AM, so whatever i pull together has to be achievable in 5 minutes or less!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 1, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Once a week. Usually on a Saturday or Sunday.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
I don't have a method. Its usually all over the place! lol


3) What type/size rollers will you be using? I have the jumbo orange snap-ons


4) What products will you be using for your set? After I wash I usually use Aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in and some water.


5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? I have a bonnet dryer. I can't think of the name right now.


6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? I don't know what styles to do know that my hair has been trimmed to the length in my siggy. I'm going to see if I can still bun like I was doing before.


----------



## ceebee3 (May 1, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Here is where you can buy them online https://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shop...FA230307KM1138
> (thanks to LDoll and Tiffers..) I tried to order them but shipping was $22.50 to Montreal because they only deal with UPS Using USPS it would have been someting like 5$, but they don't seem to offer this option I am so pissed But I am sure your shipping rate will be fine since you live in the US, don't you?


 

Thanks so much, I'm going to order today.  Yes I live in NY.


----------



## ceebee3 (May 1, 2009)

Awww, i was too fast. They don't have the plastic just the metal.  I think I may start a thread asking about these.


----------



## lana (May 1, 2009)

) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Once every four or five days. Whichever day my hair gets itchy. 

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? I part my hair in uniform rows starting at the front with wet hair. I roll and pull the root taut, because I am texlaxed and my roots are natural. 


3) What type/size rollers will you be using? I have the black medium sized rollers because I have APL hair now (Yes!) and I want my hair to roll UP UP UP so that it's in spirally curls for the four days that they stay. 

4) What products will you be using for your set? I use Creme of Nature Sheen Set and water, equal parts of both. 

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? I use a dome dryer and it's blue. I will look up the name and try to remember to post it. 

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? My rollerset protects my ends. If I can't rollerset or wash it. I will wear a lose bun. That always works, with moisturized ends.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 1, 2009)

they have a location on 3rd ave and 105th street. i think i may have to head up there to purchase hawaiian silky 14 en 1 and some salerm. PJ alert!!!



cburney said:


> Thanks so much, I'm going to order today.  Yes I live in NY.


----------



## chocolateD (May 1, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Twice a week.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc? I will use the traditional method of setting and then during the days between by second co-wash I will use the mohawk method.

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Im using regular rollers with clips. i will be using the yellow and green ones.

4) What products will you be using for your set? I will be using my Nexxus Headdress leave in and in my spray bottle I have lottabody w/ coconut oil.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Currently I do not have a dryer soooo... I will be air drying but I am thinking about going out today and purchasing one.  I'm getting one today, I prefer a low to no heat regimen so I will dry on the cool setting.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? I have ear length hair and I work in my office everyday so doing a protect style is not really feasible during the week. So M-F I will seal my ends twice a day and not play in my hair.  Weekends I will throw in bun and saturate the ends with oils.

 I hope I am off to an okay start.


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2009)

to all the new members to the challenge! Happy roller setting!


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (May 1, 2009)

Here are pics of my rollerset I did yesterday.I think it came out better than the last one.I promise I won't post anymore pics


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2009)

Wow that is gorgeous Georgiacutie!


----------



## ebonylocs (May 1, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> I mostly use the Caruso rollers to rollerset.  I don't know if that was one of the factors.  Honestly, I am brand new in the world of rollersetting the regular way, we'll see in 3 months how well my hair is doing




Namato - gorgeous hair! May i ask why you are not continuing with your caruso rollersets?


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2009)

Georgiacutie, that's one pretty rollerset!!!


----------



## natural2be (May 1, 2009)

1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? Once a week. Usually on a Saturday or Sunday.

2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?
Ponytail Method

3) What type/size rollers will you be using? Medium Red Rollers

4) What products will you be using for your set? After washing I will use Infusium 23 as a leave in, Hydratherma moisturizing lotion, Hydratherma growth oil to seal and Hydratherma Heat Protectant.

5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? Bonnet Dryer, Hot Tools Professional.

6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? Mostly bunning and doing a mini french roll plus other styles.  Will keep you posted with pics.__________________


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 1, 2009)

ooh very pretty! look at all that shine!



GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are pics of my rollerset I did yesterday.I think it came out better than the last one.I promise I won't post anymore pics


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 1, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Here are pics of my rollerset I did yesterday.I think it came out better than the last one.I promise I won't post anymore pics



_*Girl ya hair is looking too good! Great job! Any tips???*_


----------



## natural2be (May 1, 2009)

Ok, ladies.  My starting pic is in my siggy.  Unfortunately this is the only pic I have for the time being since I mistakenly deleted my rollersetting pic from last week.  Will be doing another rollerset tomorrow and will post pic then.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (May 1, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*Girl ya hair is looking too good! Great job! Any tips???*_


 
My tip is to take your time rolling the hair.The neater your parts and rollers are the better your rollerset will be. My first rollerset took me like an hour and 30 minutes to get the rollers in, but each time I do it I get faster. If you just slap the rollers in any kind of way, when you take them down, you'll probably be able to tell.Make sure your hair is smooth on the roller, detangled and saturated with water. The water helps the hair cling to the roller. To detangle I use a wide toothed comb first, then a rattail to comb each section before rolling it.Also roll upwards, this will help create a little tension and your roots will come out smoother.The rollers should be close together, with no gaps in between. They rollers should not be wobbly, or move when you shake your head.Also a good leave-in helps, I use Lacio Lacio or Rusk Sensories Leave In.I also use a little Chi Silk Infusion.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 1, 2009)

wow GeorgiaCutie!  that is awesome hair......and thanks for the tips.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 1, 2009)

those are good tips. thanks for shedding some genius for us.  i agree with you on having neater parts for when you roll. I think the neatness and the amount you put on each roller will determine how straight your roots will be.




GeorgiaCutie said:


> My tip is to take your time rolling the hair.The neater your parts and rollers are the better your rollerset will be. My first rollerset took me like an hour and 30 minutes to get the rollers in, but each time I do it I get faster. If you just slap the rollers in any kind of way, when you take them down, you'll probably be able to tell.Make sure your hair is smooth on the roller, detangled and saturated with water. The water helps the hair cling to the roller. To detangle I use a wide toothed comb first, then a rattail to comb each section before rolling it.Also roll upwards, this will help create a little tension and your roots will come out smoother.The rollers should be close together, with no gaps in between. They rollers should not be wobbly, or move when you shake your head.Also a good leave-in helps, I use Lacio Lacio or Rusk Sensories Leave In.I also use a little Chi Silk Infusion.


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2009)

So LD did you get your new dryer?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 2, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> So LD did you get your new dryer?



yes, i did. i got my hot tools dryer on tuesday. it was a big a$$ box! i was lucky enough to get a cab once i reached the corner, and then hauled it up 5 flights of stairs... 

i've used it once and really liked it. I just need to make sure I tilt the dryer properly so it gets my bottom rollers dry in the same time as the rest of my head.

i'm going to use it again today!


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 2, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> My tip is to take your time rolling the hair.The neater your parts and rollers are the better your rollerset will be. My first rollerset took me like an hour and 30 minutes to get the rollers in, but each time I do it I get faster. If you just slap the rollers in any kind of way, when you take them down, you'll probably be able to tell.Make sure your hair is smooth on the roller, detangled and saturated with water. The water helps the hair cling to the roller. To detangle I use a wide toothed comb first, then a rattail to comb each section before rolling it.Also roll upwards, this will help create a little tension and your roots will come out smoother.The rollers should be close together, with no gaps in between. They rollers should not be wobbly, or move when you shake your head.Also a good leave-in helps, I use Lacio Lacio or Rusk Sensories Leave In.I also use a little Chi Silk Infusion.



_*Thanks girl. That definitely helps.*_


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

Funny but informative story to share...

I rollerset my hair in a jiffy today (about 30mins). I amm getting good. So I took my hooded table top dryer out set it on the bed and place a book on top so it wouldnt fall over while I was drying. Well, about 10mins into drying my dryer died. I should know better (being an IT person) that placing anything over vents (I put the book over the cooling vents) will blow a motor. 

So idiot me has rollers in my head and I need to dry like now. So I had to leave the house with a head full of rollers and go to the beauty supply store to buy a new one. I had all kinds of people looking at me crazy LOL.

I purchased a HOT TOOLS stand up dryer. Im under it now. It works fantastic. I am already dry in 45mins (Im usually under a dryer for hour or hour and half)....

No need to think about a pibbs anymore....





http://www.folica.com/Hot_Tools_Tourm_d4402.html

Moral of the story...do not cover vents ladies...


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> yes, i did. i got my hot tools dryer on tuesday. it was a big a$$ box! i was lucky enough to get a cab once i reached the corner, and then hauled it up 5 flights of stairs...
> 
> i've used it once and really liked it. I just need to make sure I tilt the dryer properly so it gets my bottom rollers dry in the same time as the rest of my head.
> 
> i'm going to use it again today!



 It's great to have a good dryer, it makes all the difference!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> yes, i did. i got my hot tools dryer on tuesday. it was a big a$$ box! i was lucky enough to get a cab once i reached the corner, and then hauled it up 5 flights of stairs...
> 
> i've used it once and really liked it. I just need to make sure I tilt the dryer properly so it gets my bottom rollers dry in the same time as the rest of my head.
> 
> i'm going to use it again today!


 

LOL! Didnt even see this. Did we get the same dryer?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 2, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> LOL! Didnt even see this. Did we get the same dryer?



yes we did! haha, i just saw your update. hilarious story! good thing you were able to get to the BSS for that emergency. and you got a great dryer!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> yes we did! haha, i just saw your update. hilarious story! good thing you were able to get to the BSS for that emergency. and you got a great dryer!


 
There's BSS all round my neighbor and Im in the suburbs. It is a great dryer. I dont know why I waited to long to get one. I am going to post pictures of my rollerset soon. I did it up real cute and i wanna share.


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2009)

cburney said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the plastic double prong slide in clips below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked soooo long for slide in plastic clips. I don't think such a thing exists  Sally's has plastic roller clips by Salon Care, but they're not slide in


----------



## ceebee3 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Tiffers, I searched long and hard and I can't come up with anything. I'll just be careful with the ones I have.  

You ladies are making me want to buy that hot tools dryer. My apartment is too small for that type of dryer, so I'll have to wait until I move.  I rollerset yesterday and I'll update this post with pics later.

Thanks to all for all your advice and encouragement.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 3, 2009)

My rollersetting results from last night using my new Hot Tools stand up dryer is in my siggy...my hair was especially softer than usually...

Cburney: The dryer is a little bigger than I would like. I dont know here I am going to store it and I have house. I'll probably keep it in the guest bedroom or something. But the results of your hair and the drying time is great. No $300 Pibbs for me.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

hola chicas,

so i did my wash n roller set yesterday since i was going out that night. weather was muggy and i was determined to rock a cute protective 'do. i set my hair on grey and purple rollers for more curl. i decided i'd try the style from this youtube video below i pulled off of the mane & chic website:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRY3511o6Zk

i worked with the roller set curls i already had (no direct heat involved!), pinned the bump at the top and then gathered the rest of my hair into a messy bun. i kept all of my ends pinned under so they weren't exposed. a few escaped during the night but no biggie. i took pics at the end of the night. my bun wilted a tad. please see the attachments.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> My rollersetting results from last night using my new Hot Tools stand up dryer is in my siggy...my hair was especially softer than usually...
> 
> Cburney: The dryer is a little bigger than I would like. I dont know here I am going to store it and I have house. I'll probably keep it in the guest bedroom or something. But the results of your hair and the drying time is great. No $300 Pibbs for me.



nice results from the set!

where did you get the flower? i need to get myself for hair accessories or make them myself...


----------



## ceebee3 (May 3, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> My rollersetting results from last night using my new Hot Tools stand up dryer is in my siggy...my hair was especially softer than usually...
> 
> Cburney: The dryer is a little bigger than I would like. I dont know here I am going to store it and I have house. I'll probably keep it in the guest bedroom or something. But the results of your hair and the drying time is great. No $300 Pibbs for me.


 
Thanks, I think I'll end up with this one.

LD, your bun looks great.  I just learned how to do the southern tease!  I'm trying to get someone to take a pic for me.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

cburney said:


> Thanks Tiffers, I searched long and hard and I can't come up with anything. I'll just be careful with the ones I have.
> 
> You ladies are making me want to buy that hot tools dryer. *My apartment is too small for that type of dryer, so I'll have to wait until I move. * I rollerset yesterday and I'll update this post with pics later.
> 
> Thanks to all for all your advice and encouragement.



girl... i understand the space issue. i live in a studio apartment. i have a walk in closet so i might be able to jam it in there when i'm not using it but considering the handbag situation in there, it might not happen. and since i set twice a week, why bother putting it away...? my dryer is rolling around my apartment like it's some kind of avant-garde art piece....


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> My rollersetting results from last night using my new Hot Tools stand up dryer is in my siggy...my hair was especially softer than usually...
> Cburney: The dryer is a little bigger than I would like. I dont know here I am going to store it and I have house. I'll probably keep it in the guest bedroom or something. But the results of your hair and the drying time is great. No $300 Pibbs for me.


Very pretty! It looks soooo soft and I  the flower!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> hola chicas,
> so i did my wash n roller set yesterday since i was going out that night. weather was muggy and i was determined to rock a cute protective 'do. i set my hair on grey and purple rollers for more curl. i decided i'd try the style from this youtube video below i pulled off of the mane & chic website:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRY3511o6Zk
> i worked with the roller set curls i already had (no direct heat involved!), pinned the bump at the top and then gathered the rest of my hair into a messy bun. i kept all of my ends pinned under so they weren't exposed. a few escaped during the night but no biggie. i took pics at the end of the night. my bun wilted a tad. please see the attachments.



BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love it!


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday and rollerset with Fermodyl 619 and Beauty W/O Cruelty leave in. Also used Silicon Mix Serum. My hair looked fab, if I must say so myself. Dh kept complimenting how good it looked  

I took some pics on my cell phone, but they're dark and they suck  I wrapped and whole head baggied last night and this morning I woke up to damp hair  So I'm still waiting for my hair to dry before I comb it down. I'll have dh take pics later. Hopefully it still looks good erplexed


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I relaxed yesterday and rollerset with Fermodyl 619 and Beauty W/O Cruelty leave in. Also used Silicon Mix Serum. My hair looked fab, if I must say so myself. Dh kept complimenting how good it looked
> 
> I took some pics on my cell phone, but they're dark and they suck  I wrapped and whole head baggied last night and this morning I woke up to damp hair  So I'm still waiting for my hair to dry before I comb it down. I'll have dh take pics later. Hopefully it still looks good erplexed



too bad about the dampness. but i'm sure you're hair looked fantabulous.  looking fwd to seeing pics.

tiffers, do you relax your hair yourself?


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> too bad about the dampness. but i'm sure you're hair looked fantabulous.  looking fwd to seeing pics.
> tiffers, do you relax your hair yourself?


Yep, I'm a total DIY'er. I don't trust the enemy (stylists)


----------



## LushLox (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful work PF&B and LD


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone use rollers like these? I need larger mesh rollers but can only find this type and worry that they would pull out strands of hair.


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> Does anyone use rollers like these? I need larger mesh rollers but can only find this type and worry that they would pull out strands of hair.



From reading 2 billion mesh roller threads (  ) I found out that Diane mesh rollers are very flemsy and low quality. So I purchased the Annie brand from here:http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/anwimeroju.html


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 3, 2009)

Hey ladies 
I remembered something this morning from my old life . I had an instructor in cosmo school tell me once if I ever ran out of setting lotion to use warm preferably flat beer. The yeast in the beer gives great hold and shine esp if hair is fine and great volume & body for limp hair she said . 

This came back to me this morning as I was thinking I need to go to BSS today before they close to get setting lotion . I think I am going try this in my next set. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

Okay, well my hair is a HAM today. Whole head baggying is NOT a good idea if you wanna wear your hair straight  
This is a sucky pic from last night, I just wrapped it for a few mins and combed it down. There are still a few bumps where the curls didn't completely straighten. It looked soooo much better in person, but what are you gonna do? erplexed


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> Hey ladies
> I remembered something this morning from my old life . I had an instructor in cosmo school tell me once if I ever ran out of setting lotion to use warm preferably flat beer. The yeast in the beer gives great hold and shine esp if hair is fine and great volume & body for limp hair she said .
> 
> This came back to me this morning as I was thinking I need to go to BSS today before they close to get setting lotion . I think I am going try this in my next set. Have any of you tried it?


I'd try it, but I don't wanna smell like stinky beer


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> From reading 2 billion mesh roller threads (  ) I found out that Diane mesh rollers are very flemsy and low quality. So I purchased the Annie brand from here:http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/anwimeroju.html


Thanks, *tiffers*, but I'm looking for 2"-3" rollers. That's good info about the Diane brand though. I'll know to steer clear.

ETA: Of course the picture I posted was 1 1/2" rollers - sorry to be  misleading.


----------



## LushLox (May 3, 2009)

Lovely Tiffers.  You're hair is growing.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> nice results from the set!
> 
> where did you get the flower? i need to get myself for hair accessories or make them myself...



Forever 21...I'm slowly stepping up my hAir candy game.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> Hey ladies
> I remembered something this morning from my old life . I had an instructor in cosmo school tell me once if I ever ran out of setting lotion to use warm preferably flat beer. The yeast in the beer gives great hold and shine esp if hair is fine and great volume & body for limp hair she said .
> 
> This came back to me this morning as I was thinking I need to go to BSS today before they close to get setting lotion . I think I am going try this in my next set. Have any of you tried it?



never tried it. will your hair smell like beer though once it's dry? am curious to see your results though. definitely post if you do!


----------



## kblc06 (May 3, 2009)

Here's some pics of this week's rollerset (sorry for the dirty mirror- my rollersetting mix got all over my mirror):







Question: Would doing cornrows after a set me considering a protective style.  It's getting hot and I miss my summer cornrows


----------



## LushLox (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely stunning kblc06! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 3, 2009)

LivingDol
kblc
prettyface
ya'll are doing great.

and i love all the different styles......(keeping me encouraged)


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 3, 2009)

looking good. 

i would think cornrows is a protective style. as long as your ends are protected/hidden. see how it works for you with the roller setting.




kblc06 said:


> Here's some pics of this week's rollerset (sorry for the dirty mirror- my rollersetting mix got all over my mirror):
> View attachment 33189
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 3, 2009)

kblc06 said:


>


 
Super shiny. Looks so healthy and pretty.


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 4, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> Thanks, *tiffers*, but I'm looking for 2"-3" rollers. That's good info about the Diane brand though. I'll know to steer clear.
> 
> ETA: Of course the picture I posted was 1 1/2" rollers - sorry to be misleading.


 
_where are u located cause i found 3 inch mesh at a bss in my hometown today _


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Forever 21...I'm slowly stepping up my hAir candy game.



good to know. i wasn't even aware they made hair accessories. trying to cut back on my online shopping addiction.


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to do my roller set tomorrow.  I need to clarify so I'll do that and use my new Origins conditioner.  I need to stop buying stuff!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm going to do my roller set tomorrow.  I need to clarify so I'll do that and use my new Origins conditioner.  I need to stop buying stuff!



PJ!!!!


----------



## luvn_life (May 4, 2009)

I'm having an issue... My hair is taking forever to dry. Like seriously 3-4 hours. Its is seriously starting to get me. Does anyone know any tips to fast drying or why my hair take so long to dry??


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

kyna323 said:


> I'm having an issue... My hair is taking forever to dry. Like seriously 3-4 hours. Its is seriously starting to get me. Does anyone know any tips to fast drying or why my hair take so long to dry??



tried to frind your questionnaire answers in the thread. i must be blind or something, but what size rollers are you using? and what kind of dryer do you use? the larger the rollers, the faster it will take to dry your hair.

under a bonnet dryer, it used to take 3 hours on average to dry my hair. i just bought a hot tools professional dryer. cut the time down to 75-90 minutes.

also, if you dillute the products you use on your hair in water, it will dry faster under the dryer. try to be less heavy handed with leave ins and such. that has worked for me and it something i am still working on.

HTH but let us know what you're doing.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

ladies, from now on, i will take your regimen questionnaires and paste them into post #2 on the first page for easier access. so when we ask each other for advice, or want to know who used what in order to make that fabulous roller set happen, we can quickly look it up instead of scrolling through the 20 some pages of this thread.

my bad!  

if you make changes to your regimen, you can just PM me and i'll update it.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

ugh, not all regimens may fit in the first two posts. i will make this a work in progress but hopefully will have it together in a day or two...


----------



## tiffers (May 4, 2009)

Trying to decide whether I wanna do a flexi rod set or regular rollerset :scratchch


----------



## luvn_life (May 4, 2009)

Oh yeah... I forgot that I just PM'd you instead of answering the questions. Well here they are:

1) *How often will you be roller setting your hair?* Once a week.
2) *What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?* I use the anchor method. But if I'm not wearing my hair down then I only rollerset the ends. Then I usually do a braidout.
3) *What type/size rollers will you be using?* Magnetic rollers. I will use a mix of the Purple and Red rollers. For some reason it is very hard for me to use the grey. But, those are the ones that I used to use.
4) *What products will you be using for your set?* After washing, I will use a dime/quarter size amount of HE LTR on the length of my hair. In order to keep it wet as I set the hair, I will use a spray bottle filled with 90% water and 10% glycerin.
5) *How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?* Currently, I use the Ion hard bonnet dryer it has the whole tourmaline action going on.
6) *What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?* I will keep my hair in high buns, Mid buns, low buns and 10% of the time I wear braidouts.


----------



## luvn_life (May 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Trying to decide whether I wanna do a flexi rod set or regular rollerset :scratchch




Hmm that's a thought, I think I'll do flexi rods too, I love the ringlet curls.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

okay well based on your answers, the reason why your hair takes so long to dry must be the rollers... why is it so hard to use the grey ones? and how do you roll your hair? downwards and upwards?



kyna323 said:


> Oh yeah... I forgot that I just PM'd you instead of answering the questions. Well here they are:
> 
> 1) *How often will you be roller setting your hair?* Once a week.
> 2) *What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?* I use the anchor method. But if I'm not wearing my hair down then I only rollerset the ends. Then I usually do a braidout.
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 4, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Trying to decide whether I wanna do a flexi rod set or regular rollerset :scratchch



what did you decide? i want to try flexi rod sets. i like the way they look.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone post a good thread on how to do good flexi set? 

I think I want to try this next.


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> what did you decide? i want to try flexi rod sets. i like the way they look.


I ended up doing a regular rollerset. My 5 and 2 year olds think flexi rods are toys and always sneak them into their room to play with them  I couldn't find enough to do my hair today, those little vermins!


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can anyone post a good thread on how to do good flexi set?
> I think I want to try this next.


Try DLewis' tutorial, it's what helped me be able to do flexi rod sets 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3581387&postcount=1


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
I did my second set today I used the mowhawk method and it allowed me to get much more tension at my roots so I had a lot less fluffiness .
It still took me about 90 minutes to set but drying was much longer than the middle part I did last week 2 hours this time.  

*SidenoteI prepooed with cayenne and EVOO and OMG :burning: How anyone does that over night is beyond me. I thought the burning would never end.)

I used beer as a setting lotion and I was very pleased with the results .I used a dilution of 3 parts beer to one part water .I had crisp curls like you get with setting lotion. The curls softened up as soon as I combed them out and hit with a light amount of coconut oil. I am sure that if I diluted further the results would be softer off the roller so by all means experiment with your mix. I didn't use any thing else no leave-ins and did not use coconut oil until the wrap.



Pros
Inexspensive as we had it in our fridge 
Lots of shine
Body for days
My hair seems to have a little more strength and toughness I saw a lot less breakage when it came to comb out.
Cons 

None for me however, if you are someone that does not like crisp curls this is not for you. I took some pics you can see them here http://public.fotki.com/caramelkisses1107/millerhilifeset5409/

BTW no beer smell at all.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 5, 2009)

I know it's the 5th but can I join? I'm going to post my starting pictures when I get home!


----------



## lana (May 5, 2009)

You guys I rollerset with water and a little Castor oil (instead of setting lotion) I put my dome dryer on Medium and I used the Medium black rollers. The ends came out crispy and the middle was wet. I think my hair is too long and my rollers to small and all my hair isn't drying, I let the rest air dry, I took the rollers out and had limp hair with almost no curl. I flatironed to have SOME style and experienced a lot of shedding (which could be stress or iron related - I've relieved the stress and added more iron to my diet). So um, I'm not happy.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 5, 2009)

yes, you can join the challenge. that will round us out to an even 30.  and that's it. 

be sure to answer the questionnaire when you post your starting pic. welcome!



BeyondBlessed said:


> I know it's the 5th but can I join? I'm going to post my starting pictures when I get home!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 5, 2009)

lana said:


> You guys I rollerset with water and a little Castor oil (instead of setting lotion) I put my dome dryer on Medium and I used the Medium black rollers. The ends came out crispy and the middle was wet. I think my hair is too long and my rollers to small and all my hair isn't drying, I let the rest air dry, I took the rollers out and had limp hair with almost no curl. I flatironed to have SOME style and experienced a lot of shedding (which could be stress or iron related - I've relieved the stress and added more iron to my diet). So um, I'm not happy.




yikes, i can imagine you are highly frustrated.  how long did you sit under the dryer?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 5, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I did my second set today I used the mowhawk method and it allowed me to get much more tension at my roots so I had a lot less fluffiness .
> It still took me about 90 minutes to set but drying was much longer than the middle part I did last week 2 hours this time.
> 
> ...



i am really glad to hear that your hair didn't smell like beer at the end. um, what brand of beer didja use?  lambec beer is flavored in strawberry, raspberry... i wouldn't be opposed to that if i were going to use beer as part of my reggie. 

what does cayenne pepper do for pre pooing? i have never heard of that. sounds painful!!!


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 5, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i am really glad to hear that your hair didn't smell like beer at the end. um, what brand of beer didja use?  lambec beer is flavored in strawberry, raspberry... i wouldn't be opposed to that if i were going to use beer as part of my reggie.
> 
> what does cayenne pepper do for pre pooing? i have never heard of that. sounds painful!!!


 
I would mind those either. i used my dads miller hi life but lets keep that between you and me he doesnt need to know the cayenne is supposed to make your hair grow see here  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5754357


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 5, 2009)

currently pre pooing with coconut oil for like an hour and then i will wash and set... going to use the blue and red rollers... the big ones! will saran wrap my hair after b/c i want my hair to be straighter for the next few days.... 

...and then I'm using a *HEAT PASS* for my birthday on friday! it's going to be a big day... today show in the AM, sample sale shopping, and then i'm getting my hair did for my birthday dinner. woo and hoo!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

so, i did my set yesterday on the big blue and red rollers(alternating red-blue-red-blue). the set came out pretty nice. i made sure to sit under the dryer for 90 min. i'm not sure i'm getting all of my hair dry. even if i take out one roller, and it feels warm, after a few seconds, i feel like the slightest bit of dampness. i might be overreacting. anyway, wrapped it and sat under for another 15 minutes. happy with the results.

i changed up the way i detangle. sometimes i try to detangle in the shower but i feel like i lose more hair. sometimes i detangle before i section my hair and start setting. this time, i sectioned my hair and as i rolled, i detangled. i saw less hair in the sink compared with last time. i would rather pull out dry shed hair strands than comb out wet shed hair...

how about you guys? how do you detangle and how to do avoid losing too much hair?


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 6, 2009)

I just air dried my hair yesterday I've never really done that and I didn't realize that either I'm really just texlaxed. Or that even with a relaxer my hair still curls up. So I have it up in a bun I'm going to post some pictures of it in my album on LHCF.


----------



## LushLox (May 6, 2009)

I did a roller set yesterday on big rollers, hair completely dried this time.  Got good results!


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 6, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> _where are u located cause i found 3 inch mesh at a bss in my hometown today _


In Paris; I'll be in Florida for the rest of the month though.


----------



## lana (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> yikes, i can imagine you are highly frustrated.  how long did you sit under the dryer?


 
I was under my dome dryer for a full sixty minutes. My roots were still wet. My ends were crunchy. Lately my rollersts suck! I need advice and I'm willing to make it work. I'm washing my hair tonight and you guys I'm thinking about air drying or (que the dangerous music) the blow dryer without the comb attachment. Help!


----------



## Kerryann (May 6, 2009)

ur hair is gorgeous


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

I wanted to post my new protective style between rollersets. It quick and if i let the tail down cute and stylish.


----------



## lana (May 6, 2009)

lana said:


> I was under my dome dryer for a full sixty minutes. My roots were still wet. My ends were crunchy. Lately my rollersts suck! I need advice and I'm willing to make it work. I'm washing my hair tonight and you guys I'm thinking about air drying or (que the dangerous music) the blow dryer without the comb attachment. Help!


 
You guys are you sitting under the dryer for 1 hour and 30 minutes? Maybe that's why my hair isn't setting properly. I may use a little setting lotion and castor oil tonight and see if that does the trick.  I'll try for 90 minutes on lower heat for the last 30 minutes. I don't want to fry my hair with my dome dryer.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

looks really cute! 




prettyfaceANB said:


> I wanted to post my new protective style between rollersets. It quick and if i let the tail down cute and stylish.


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 6, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> In Paris; I'll be in Florida for the rest of the month though.


oh i am in los angeles sorry


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

lana said:


> I was under my dome dryer for a full sixty minutes. My roots were still wet. My ends were crunchy. Lately my rollersts suck! I need advice and I'm willing to make it work. *I'm washing my hair tonight and you guys I'm thinking about air drying or (que the dangerous music) the blow dryer without the comb attachment.* Help!



nooooooooooooooo! don't lose hope yet!!! 



lana said:


> You guys are you sitting under the dryer for 1 hour and 30 minutes? Maybe that's why my hair isn't setting properly. I may use a little setting lotion and castor oil tonight and see if that does the trick.  I'll try for 90 minutes on lower heat for the last 30 minutes. I don't want to fry my hair with my dome dryer.



for me, i wind up sitting there for 90 minutes. at the salon, i sometimes sit there for 75 minutes. it all depends. you look like you have thick hair so maybe you need to spend extra time under the dryer. and the largest size rollers you can manage...

i don't know about you but setting lotion hasn't worked for me in the past. it made my hair crunchy. it works for some people. i guess you have to go through a few trial and errors to make it work! let us know what you did to your hair tonight!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 6, 2009)

happy early birthday LivingDol1!!!


hey, prettyfaceANB, that is a very, very nice bun....you have alot of hair.....it's pretty.


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> so, i did my set yesterday on the big blue and red rollers(alternating red-blue-red-blue). the set came out pretty nice. i made sure to sit under the dryer for 90 min. i'm not sure i'm getting all of my hair dry. even if i take out one roller, and it feels warm, after a few seconds, i feel like the slightest bit of dampness. i might be overreacting. anyway, wrapped it and sat under for another 15 minutes. happy with the results.
> i changed up the way i detangle. sometimes i try to detangle in the shower but i feel like i lose more hair. sometimes i detangle before i section my hair and start setting. this time, i sectioned my hair and as i rolled, i detangled. i saw less hair in the sink compared with last time. i would rather pull out dry shed hair strands than comb out wet shed hair...
> how about you guys? how do you detangle and how to do avoid losing too much hair?


I've found that detangling in small sections while rollersetting works best for me. Any other way and I lose too much hair


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2009)

lana said:


> I was under my dome dryer for a full sixty minutes. My roots were still wet. My ends were crunchy. Lately my rollersts suck! I need advice and I'm willing to make it work. I'm washing my hair tonight and you guys I'm thinking about air drying or (que the dangerous music) the blow dryer without the comb attachment. Help!


Are you using new products? Maybe your hair doesn't like what you're using. Have you tried Porosity Control? That might help. Fermodyl is good too


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I wanted to post my new protective style between rollersets. It quick and if i let the tail down cute and stylish.


Very pretty! How'd you do it?


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2009)

lana said:


> You guys are you sitting under the dryer for 1 hour and 30 minutes? Maybe that's why my hair isn't setting properly. I may use a little setting lotion and castor oil tonight and see if that does the trick.  I'll try for 90 minutes on lower heat for the last 30 minutes. I don't want to fry my hair with my dome dryer.


What products do you usually use to rollerset? I sit under the dryer on high heat for an hour  If you're worried about heat damage, you can use a heat proectant. But IMO damage from a dryer is very unlikely. There was a time when I used my dryer to dc every day. I've been rollersetting on high heat 2-3 times a week for several months and have had no ill effects. Macherieamour with her gorgeous hair, has been rollersetting w/o a heat protectant for years


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

I'll post these pictures so you can see it better on the side. I just firm yet loosely braided it diagonal. I pinned the tail up along the braid with two hair pins.
Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Are you using new products? Maybe your hair doesn't like what you're using. Have you tried *Porosity Control*? That might help. Fermodyl is good too


 
Porosity control is a must people Even if your hair its porous, it leaves your hair so silky.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

so simple to do yet it looks sort of intricate! so did you start it like a french braid? thanks for posting more pics.



prettyfaceANB said:


> I'll post these pictures so you can see it better on the side. I just firm yet loosely braided it diagonal. I pinned the tail up along the braid with two hair pins.
> Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> so, i did my set yesterday on the big blue and red rollers(alternating red-blue-red-blue). the set came out pretty nice. i made sure to sit under the dryer for 90 min. i'm not sure i'm getting all of my hair dry. even if i take out one roller, and it feels warm, after a few seconds, i feel like the slightest bit of dampness. i might be overreacting. anyway, wrapped it and sat under for another 15 minutes. happy with the results.
> 
> i changed up the way i detangle. sometimes i try to detangle in the shower but i feel like i lose more hair. sometimes i detangle before i section my hair and start setting. this time, i sectioned my hair and as i rolled, i detangled. i saw less hair in the sink compared with last time. i would rather pull out dry shed hair strands than comb out wet shed hair...
> 
> how about you guys? how do you detangle and how to do avoid losing too much hair?


 
How do you detangle while rolling? Or do you mean section, detangle, then roll?

I have to stop detangling in the shower. I think I lose too much hair too. I detangle and almost dry hair with a seamless wide tooth comb. If rollersetting, section, wet, detangle gently, and roll. Significantly less hair. But Loveya4eva said it best, the longer your hair gets the bigger the hair ball gets...sigh.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> so simple to do yet it looks sort of intricate! so did you start it like a french braid? thanks for posting more pics.


 
Yup. Just grab some hair and go. I used to hate braiding my hair because I got breakage. Since using Aphogee more, I dont get the breakage nearly as much. Its almost not breaking at all. Now I can braid and unbraid to moisturize as needed and you hair stays up and neat.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

i section, lightly detangle (sometimes i don't even comb all the way down from the root.), and then roll. i do use a wide tooth comb and then use a finer one just to smooth the hair before i roll it. i might only swipe it through the section one or two times.

yes i read that posting this morning. the longer the hairs, the more it seems.. lol... so i have to definitely remember that. and i have new hair popping up all over the place. so there's definitely growth! lol.



prettyfaceANB said:


> How do you detangle while rolling? Or do you mean section, detangle, then roll?
> 
> I have to stop detangling in the shower. I think I lose too much hair too. I detangle and almost dry hair with a seamless wide tooth comb. If rollersetting, section, wet, detangle gently, and roll. Significantly less hair. But Loveya4eva said it best, the longer your hair gets the bigger the hair ball gets...sigh.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i section, lightly detangle (sometimes i don't even comb all the way down from the root.), and then roll. i do use a wide tooth comb and then use a finer one just to smooth the hair before i roll it. i might only swipe it through the section one or two times.
> 
> yes i read that posting this morning. the longer the hairs, the more it seems.. lol... so i have to definitely remember that. *and i have new hair popping up all over the place. so there's definitely growth!* lol.


 
I used to think I had bad breakage but my ends didnt look any thinner than normal then I have to remind myself hair grows in place of shedded hair... So hair will technically never be completely one length.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 6, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Porosity control is a must people Even if your hair its porous, it leaves your hair so silky.



*adds to shopping list*

i've read many threads about this and was never sure about how often to use it. Oh, the PJ in me is just taking over.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> *adds to shopping list*
> 
> i've read many threads about this and was never sure about how often to use it. Oh, the PJ in me is just taking over.


 
I used to look over it too. But I'm glad I tried it one day now its a staple. It almost reminds me of the old creme of nature shampoo, how is melts to hair and makes it easier to detangle.


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 7, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> so, i did my set yesterday on the big blue and red rollers(alternating red-blue-red-blue). the set came out pretty nice. i made sure to sit under the dryer for 90 min. i'm not sure i'm getting all of my hair dry. even if i take out one roller, and it feels warm, after a few seconds, i feel like the slightest bit of dampness. i might be overreacting. anyway, wrapped it and sat under for another 15 minutes. happy with the results.
> 
> i changed up the way i detangle. sometimes i try to detangle in the shower but i feel like i lose more hair. sometimes i detangle before i section my hair and start setting. this time, i sectioned my hair and as i rolled, i detangled. i saw less hair in the sink compared with last time. i would rather pull out dry shed hair strands than comb out wet shed hair...
> 
> how about you guys? how do you detangle and how to do avoid losing too much hair?


 
Being natural my curls wrap & tangle around each other almost the instant my hair gets wet .I have found that if I detangle only when hair is soaking wet and slathered with conditioner I have less hair loss and breakage the slip helps tremendously. I will detangle in small sections starting with my widetooth comb and then when that is done I use my denman for anything the wide tooth missed. If I do it any other way it is a very painful, long and tedious process. I will usally part it and clip it at the same time (before rinsing the conditioner) if I need too.


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

I planned on rollersetting last night, so I washed and dc'd..... Then I got lazy and tired, so I threw my hair in a wet bun and went to sleep 

I have to go to a dinner that my dd's school is having tonight, so I washed again, now I'm dc'ing again. Hopefully I'll be able to find all of my flexi rods, so I can do a set


----------



## LushLox (May 7, 2009)

Do you guys use a heat protectant when sitting under the dryer?  Because I don't, but I'm wondering if I should? erplexed


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 7, 2009)

caramelkisses1107 said:


> Being natural my curls wrap & tangle around each other almost the instant my hair gets wet .I have found that if I detangle only when hair is soaking wet and slathered with conditioner I have less hair loss and breakage *the slip helps tremendously*. I will detangle in small sections starting with my widetooth comb and then when that is done I use my denman for anything the wide tooth missed. If I do it any other way it is a very painful, long and tedious process. I will usally part it and clip it at the same time (before rinsing the conditioner) if I need too.



yeah, about this supposed level of heavenly slippage... i don't think i ever have it! i've tried a bunch of conditioners and i don't really get "slip". when my hair is soaking wet, the top layer is always frizzy. and tangled. i just don't think it's possible for me. plus, i think the fact that hair is at it's most vulnerable when wet is very true for me. shed central.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 7, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Do you guys use a heat protectant when sitting under the dryer?  Because I don't, but I'm wondering if I should? erplexed



i only spray a light misting on my set before i go under the dryer. since that's the hair that's exposed.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 7, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I planned on rollersetting last night, so I washed and dc'd..... Then I got lazy and tired, so I threw my hair in a wet bun and went to sleep
> 
> I have to go to a dinner that my dd's school is having tonight, so I washed again, now I'm dc'ing again. Hopefully I'll be able to find all of my flexi rods, so I can do a set



hahaha, i hope your kids haven't hidden them from you.


----------



## lana (May 8, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> nooooooooooooooo! don't lose hope yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess I fell off the bandwagon. But I'm back on and the next time I rollerset I will try it without setting lotion, on medium heat for 90 minutes. I appreciate you responding to my post as well as the other ladies. I'm glad I have someone other than DH to talk to about hair. (lol) I always thought the purpose of the rollerset as to get that spiral curl look? But if I use big rollers, my roots won't be as straight and I don't get curls I get bumped ends and that's about it. 

Setting lotion does make my hair crunchy even when diluted. I'm just going to have to keep at it guys. Trial and error. That's the only way.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 8, 2009)

just a birthday rant. I'm at the salon. I tell my stylist I want a DC and ask if he can make sure my hair won't frizz tonight. then he tells me it frizzes because my hair has bad ends! he trimmed 2 inches 6 weeks ago! arrrrgh! 

whatever. I'll get my 'do and won't be back til relaxer time. so there! I think he'll set my hair and blow it out.


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2009)

Ohhh Happy Birthday LD! 

Sorry to hear about your stylist - was it the same dude that chopped off a load of your hair the last time? 

Just ignore him, you obviously know more than he does about your hair!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 9, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LD!!!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (May 9, 2009)

Hey ladies, 

I rollerset last night. I used Mizani wrap lotion and chi silk infusion. My hair looked great when I took the rollers down. I wrapped and this morning i combed it down, it had great volume but the ends were kind of frizzy. 

This never happens to me. I think the culprit is I used a stocking cap before putting my scarf on and I must have not wrapped properly. Oh well, I'll be bunning today. 

Below are some pics from my last set and my first donut bun. I didn't realize my nape looks so bad, I will look for tips on how to get that back in shape. Tell me what you think, sorry if the pics aren't too clear. I had my son take them for me. He's my official photographer.


----------



## LushLox (May 9, 2009)

^^^ Nice set!


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Do you guys use a heat protectant when sitting under the dryer?  Because I don't, but I'm wondering if I should? erplexed


Nope, I don't. I have CHI SI, but hardly use it cause the smell annoys me. Just regular ol serum for me


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

Happy belated birthday, LD!!!! I hope you had a good time!


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2009)

I forgot to check in the other day after rollersetting. I had the softest, smoothest, lightest, swangin-ist rollerset ever!!!! I had to put my hair back in a ponytail because the HIH disease was out of control! Here it is few days later and my hair is feeling so wonderfully soft

I think it was a combination of Porosity Control, Fermodyl and Oyin Juices & Berries. Man oh man, my hair just felt


----------



## LushLox (May 10, 2009)

Have any of you guys tried caruso rollers?  I'm seriously considering buying them. hmmm


----------



## hokimomi (May 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.  Been baggying my ends religiously, rocking my phony pony and I rollerset last night after my weekly co-wash.

I just have to say.....l am seriously ADDICTED to that Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol as a leave in while roller-setting. If you don't know, you better ask somebody! lol.....

Thanks to this board, I have cut back on my products and my rollerset is thriving.  I simply use the 75/25 method of water/setting lotion and simply use the cholesterol as my secondary product.  Roll, set, walk away.  Loving my hair, but back in the pony it goes tomorrow!


----------



## ceebee3 (May 10, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Have any of you guys tried caruso rollers? I'm seriously considering buying them. hmmm


 
I have them, but I only used once.  My curls were nice but my hair was dry looking.  I know it's because I blew dry first and I didn't have a good blow dryer.  My hair does not like blow drying.  I'm sure it will be better if I use them on rollerset hair.  I've seen some nice youtube vidoes of caruso sets and they look great.  

I can't wait to try again but I don't have any time.


----------



## tiffers (May 10, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Have any of you guys tried caruso rollers?  I'm seriously considering buying them. hmmm


I've read a few times that Vidal Sassoon steam rollers are way better than Caruso's. I wanna get some of those


----------



## LushLox (May 10, 2009)

cburney said:


> I have them, but I only used once.  My curls were nice but my hair was dry looking.  I know it's because I blew dry first and I didn't have a good blow dryer.  My hair does not like blow drying.  I'm sure it will be better if I use them on rollerset hair.  I've seen some nice youtube vidoes of caruso sets and they look great.
> 
> I can't wait to try again but I don't have any time.



Hmm, I ask because it would be good to have something to maintain the curls on the second day of my roller set.  Like you though, the time aspect may be an issue, and I already get up early as it is!  



tiffers said:


> I've read a few times that Vidal Sassoon steam rollers are way better than Caruso's. I wanna get some of those



Yeah, I've been looking at the VS ones too; it would be much easier for me to go with these as I don't have to pay all the heavy shipping fees as I can pick a box up from here.

There's always just ONE more thing to buy isn't there!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 10, 2009)

Can I join, please with this challenge? I'll mainly be roller setting my hair in magnetic rollers. When do I have to post my main picture? This will be good for me because I plan on trying to stretch my relaxers to 2 times a year. If I can't hang, it will be every 4 months. Right now, I only know how to do the mohawk method. I'll probably do this 2X a week. Wash days- Wednesday and Sunday. I will be using ORS products mostly because my hair loves them. I finally found the ORS pak conditioner. I love this deep conditioner. It makes my hair soft and shiny. Ladies, how do you use silicon mix? I will be going to NY in 3 weeks and I know the BS there has it. I will be looking to this thread and others so I can have healthy relaxed hair.


----------



## ceebee3 (May 10, 2009)

Hi DD,

Your hair looks very thick and healthy!  You should send a PM to LivingDoll.  

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Juliagizzle (May 11, 2009)

Looking to get my roller setting supplies soon. Silly question. When your roller setting to straighten...do you have blow dry the edges in order for the hair at the top to be smooth. I'm a big newb when it comes to this.


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 11, 2009)

_*Hey Ladies! ::sigh:: So I did a rollerset yesterday and maybe Im doing too much but it just came out all wrong. It doesn't help that I was at my aunts house so I was kinda all over the place and the rollers werent as tight as I wanted them to be. Im going to try to do another set later on this week.

I have been rockin a low bun for the past couple of weeks but my ends are just a mess because of it so Im trying to find another protective style. I almost gave up last night ladies.....ALMOST.  Im gonna try to stick with this roller setting business and see if I can get used to it.

Until next time....... Have a good week and happy rollersetting!*_


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

You can blow dry with a round brush, flat iron, or do the saran wrap treatment.



Juliagizzle said:


> Looking to get my roller setting supplies soon. Silly question. When your roller setting to straighten...do you have blow dry the edges in order for the hair at the top to be smooth. I'm a big newb when it comes to this.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*Hey Ladies! ::sigh:: So I did a rollerset yesterday and maybe Im doing too much but it just came out all wrong. It doesn't help that I was at my aunts house so I was kinda all over the place and the rollers werent as tight as I wanted them to be. Im going to try to do another set later on this week.*__
> 
> *I have been rockin a low bun for the past couple of weeks but my ends are just a mess because of it so Im trying to find another protective style. I almost gave up last night ladies.....ALMOST.  Im gonna try to stick with this roller setting business and see if I can get used to it.*
> 
> *Until next time....... Have a good week and happy rollersetting!*_


 
What about wearing a french braid? 
I find that when I bun alot my ends look terrible unless I cowash daily or moisturize religiously.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 11, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*Hey Ladies! ::sigh:: So I did a rollerset yesterday and maybe Im doing too much but it just came out all wrong. It doesn't help that I was at my aunts house so I was kinda all over the place and the rollers werent as tight as I wanted them to be. Im going to try to do another set later on this week.*__
> 
> *I have been rockin a low bun for the past couple of weeks but my ends are just a mess because of it so Im trying to find another protective style. I almost gave up last night ladies.....ALMOST.  Im gonna try to stick with this roller setting business and see if I can get used to it.*
> 
> *Until next time....... Have a good week and happy rollersetting!*_


 

I was thinking this the other day. If i wear a bun everyday will my ends suffer? I really don't know of any other protective style. Rollersets touch my shirt still.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

So I went on a "date" this weekend and I decided to wear a curly rollerset. This is the first rollerset I have done since my relaxer last week. My hair is now laying over my brastrap YAY! Anyway, my last rollerset dried pretty fast last time. But this time there were wet ends on some of the back rollers. I guess I hit the stage where my hair is going to take longer to dry because there is alot more levels of hair on the roller. Or maybe I should use more rollers. I dont know. Anyway, this is how to came out. I have the other side pin'd up but I deleted that pic, i dont know why. Excuse my posing I was trying to impress him hehehe. 

Notice my back ends are limp because it was a little damp and I had to flat iron dry GRRRRRRR....


----------



## Ivypearl08 (May 11, 2009)

Can I get in this challenge as well?  I've been roller setting for years.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 11, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*Hey Ladies! ::sigh:: So I did a rollerset yesterday and maybe Im doing too much but it just came out all wrong. It doesn't help that I was at my aunts house so I was kinda all over the place and the rollers werent as tight as I wanted them to be. Im going to try to do another set later on this week.
> 
> I have been rockin a low bun for the past couple of weeks but my ends are just a mess because of it so Im trying to find another protective style. I almost gave up last night ladies.....ALMOST.  Im gonna try to stick with this roller setting business and see if I can get used to it.
> 
> Until next time....... Have a good week and happy rollersetting!*_



you must try and try again!  don't lose hope yet! let us know how it goes next time.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous! is this what you wore to the kennedy center? (i saw your fashion posting) go you! strike a pose! 

i think using more rollers or bigger rollers would do the trick. less hair, less layers to dry through.





prettyfaceANB said:


> So I went on a "date" this weekend and I decided to wear a curly rollerset. This is the first rollerset I have done since my relaxer last week. My hair is now laying over my brastrap YAY! Anyway, my last rollerset dried pretty fast last time. But this time there were wet ends on some of the back rollers. I guess I hit the stage where my hair is going to take longer to dry because there is alot more levels of hair on the roller. Or maybe I should use more rollers. I dont know. Anyway, this is how to came out. I have the other side pin'd up but I deleted that pic, i dont know why. Excuse my posing I was trying to impress him hehehe.
> 
> Notice my back ends are limp because it was a little damp and I had to flat iron dry GRRRRRRR....


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 11, 2009)

Ivypearl08 said:


> Can I get in this challenge as well?  I've been roller setting for years.



okay okay!

i'll accept late comers up until may 15th since final reveal photos should be posted by november 15th. 4 more days! don't forget to post your questionnaire answers or just email them to me so i can add them to the first page. thanks.


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Juliagizzle said:


> Looking to get my roller setting supplies soon. Silly question. When your roller setting to straighten...do you have blow dry the edges in order for the hair at the top to be smooth. I'm a big newb when it comes to this.


You can try blowing out your edges with the blowdryer on cool heat


----------



## Juliagizzle (May 11, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> You can blow dry with a round brush, flat iron, or do the saran wrap treatment.



I always wanted to try that saran wrap...I did not want to fumble with brush and dryer. But then again the cool heat would seal.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 11, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I was thinking this the other day. If i wear a bun everyday will my ends suffer? I really don't know of any other protective style. Rollersets touch my shirt still.



i think it's important to change up where you place your bun. like, high, low, to the side, etc. and also, you don't have to make a standard bun. i try to avoid using hair elastics whenever i can and use bobby pins to keep my hair in place, and ends tucked under.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 11, 2009)

*A Tip on using the anchor method:*

When using the anchor method, only clip two rollers together instead of clipping all of the rollers together this will help you dry faster.  And, clipping two rollers together will keep both rollers in.  If you are planning to sleep in the rollers afterwards, you can always clip all of the rollers right before you go to bed.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> gorgeous! is this what you wore to the kennedy center? (i saw your fashion posting) go you! strike a pose!
> 
> i think using more rollers or bigger rollers would do the trick. less hair, less layers to dry through.


 
Oh yeah. Shear Madness was hilarious too. You were right. That gay guy was the show lol. Yes this is what I wore. Everyone suggestion helped. I thought it I wore a dress I would over do it but I fit right in. I have gray rollers so I start using those again. I like the curliness of the magenta rollers but it takes too long to dry now. Anyway, Thanks....


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*Hey Ladies! ::sigh:: So I did a rollerset yesterday and maybe Im doing too much but it just came out all wrong. It doesn't help that I was at my aunts house so I was kinda all over the place and the rollers werent as tight as I wanted them to be. Im going to try to do another set later on this week.
> I have been rockin a low bun for the past couple of weeks but my ends are just a mess because of it so Im trying to find another protective style. I almost gave up last night ladies.....ALMOST.  Im gonna try to stick with this roller setting business and see if I can get used to it.
> Until next time....... Have a good week and happy rollersetting!*_


What products are you using? Maybe try switching it up. Do you use slide-in clips? They're soooo much easier to use than regular clips because they slide all the way into the roller and grip better than regular clips. You can also try mesh rollers, I can get them tighter on my roots because of the kind of rubber-ish texture. They kinda stick to your hair more than slippery magnetics.

I've been bunning since I joined and never had a problem with my edges. When you have your hair in a bun or pony, you should be able to comfortably move your head in all directions. If you feel ANY tugging, loosen up the ponytail holder until the tugging and pulling subsides. HTH!


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Very pretty PrettyFaceANB! You and your hair looked fierce!


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Alrighty, so I rollerset today with Fermodyl 619, Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In and CHI SI.

My hair is so light and soft. I truly believe that Porosity Control and Fermodyl have to take all of the credit for my uber soft hair lately 

Anywho, this is my protective style for the day


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for letting me join. I will be mostly be doing roller sets mohawk style. Right now, I just wash with ORS aloe and use the ORS mayo. When I want a deep condition, I use the ORS K Pak. I am sticking with the products because they work for me. However, hearining about Silicon mix and lacio lacio has me itching to try something different. I basically wrap after my roller set. I hope that won't get me in trouble in this challenge.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 11, 2009)

oh my goggle!...tiffers! that is the most beautiful bun/twist i've ever seen.  in neeeeeed the exact instructions with the necessary tools....if you do not reply here, i might pm you . TIA


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

Infinity bun...I love it. How did you twist it up? 
Aint porosity control the bomb...I use it with my Aphogee 2min...silky hair everytime.


tiffers said:


> Alrighty, so I rollerset today with Fermodyl 619, Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In and CHI SI.
> 
> My hair is so light and soft. I truly believe that Porosity Control and Fermodyl have to take all of the credit for my uber soft hair lately
> 
> Anywho, this is my protective style for the day


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 13, 2009)

i'm going to do a roller set tonight...  i haven't washed my hair since friday when i got it done. my stylist used mizani on my hair for a DC, which he said would also help to prevent frizz... and i was frizz free in the heavy humidity. i believe it was moisture fuse silk cream conditioner. i will have to add that to my shopping list.

in the mean time, trying to rock some cute protective styles on this dirty hair. lol. i bought some hair toys (more presents for myself... what can i say...) on friday. i got a rose gold skinny headband from j crew (on sale), and rhinestone bobby pins from anthropologie. i also got this rose hair pin. i couldn't find pics of the others online. 






 from anthropologie. rosy posy hair pin.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 14, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer now. I am so tired but I want to finish drying my hair and wrap it for tomorrow.


I am using the ponytail method.


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> oh my goggle!...tiffers! that is the most beautiful bun/twist i've ever seen.  in neeeeeed the exact instructions with the necessary tools....if you do not reply here, i might pm you . TIA




Thanks girl!!!!! I'm gonna do a picture tutorial on either Friday or Saturday because it would be difficult for me to just explain with words


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i'm going to do a roller set tonight...  i haven't washed my hair since friday when i got it done. my stylist used mizani on my hair for a DC, which he said would also help to prevent frizz... and i was frizz free in the heavy humidity. i believe it was moisture fuse silk cream conditioner. i will have to add that to my shopping list.
> in the mean time, trying to rock some cute protective styles on this dirty hair. lol. i bought some hair toys (more presents for myself... what can i say...) on friday. i got a rose gold skinny headband from j crew (on sale), and rhinestone bobby pins from anthropologie. i also got this rose hair pin. i couldn't find pics of the others online.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cute pin! I'm starting to really get into hair toys since this challenge started!


----------



## leona2025 (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to quit! I am so sick of hair. I have tried to roller set 3 times this week and let me tell you I have seen more breakage doing this then when I airdry and flat iron. My hair is pissed. I'm thinking of just given up and going to get a rollerset done. I'm going to try one more time tonight.

The problems:
If my sets aren't crunchy then they are still wet. My curls came out really pretty in the front and then they were  soaking wet in the back (because I rollerset each roller in the front and tried to do the ponytail method in the back) What products do you use to rollerset with? I used ORS wrapping lotion. I used 1oz setting lotion to 4oz water. Still crunchy.

What size roller do you do use when you want a straight set? I used my big 2 inch rollers and I still had big fat spirals. On the other hand I was able to do my first real wrap. I was so excited I couldn't wait to take it down this morning. My wrap look a HAM. I have it in a bunned up ponytail. I hate my hair. I hate it. I hate. I hate it!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Thanks girl!!!!! I'm gonna do a picture tutorial on either Friday or Saturday because it would be difficult for me to just explain with words


 

thank you....will you post it in this thread, or a new one?


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 14, 2009)

leona2025 said:


> I'm going to quit! I am so sick of hair. I have tried to roller set 3 times this week and let me tell you I have seen more breakage doing this then when I airdry and flat iron. My hair is pissed. I'm thinking of just given up and going to get a rollerset done. I'm going to try one more time tonight.
> 
> The problems:
> If my sets aren't crunchy then they are still wet. My curls came out really pretty in the front and then they were soaking wet in the back (because I rollerset each roller in the front and tried to do the ponytail method in the back) What products do you use to rollerset with? I used ORS wrapping lotion. I used 1oz setting lotion to 4oz water. Still crunchy.
> ...


 


i might quit too...it takes a long time; or maybe i'm impatient erplexed. i usually air dry and bun/pony/braid. i haven't decided yet...sigh.


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> What products are you using? Maybe try switching it up. Do you use slide-in clips? They're soooo much easier to use than regular clips because they slide all the way into the roller and grip better than regular clips. You can also try mesh rollers, I can get them tighter on my roots because of the kind of rubber-ish texture. They kinda stick to your hair more than slippery magnetics.
> 
> I've been bunning since I joined and never had a problem with my edges. When you have your hair in a bun or pony, you should be able to comfortably move your head in all directions. If you feel ANY tugging, loosen up the ponytail holder until the tugging and pulling subsides. HTH!


_*
I think one of my issues might be using too much product. Right now after I was I spray Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-in with the Green Tea Reconstructor and then I put in some Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum. I also put in NTM Silk Touch and in my water bottle I mix cream of nature leave in and water. And I spray Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorator spray to my roots.

I think I need to start using the 2 minute Aphogee reconstructor again because idk my hair just doesnt feel right after this last roller set. my hair seems like it is snapping.

I also used some product.....I cant remember the name of it but my aunt had it and her house and I just tried it out. But it was burning so maybe my hair wasnt too happy with that.

I've been putting of doing another roller set because Im going through some withdrawl issues because I havent used my curling iron, flat iron, or blowdrier in a few weeks now and Im used to my hair doing what I want it to do when I use those products. ::sigh:: Maybe I will face my fears and do a rollerset today. 

Thanks for the tips!*_


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> thank you....will you post it in this thread, or a new one?


I'll post it in a new thread, the tutorial will also be in my album in case anyone misses the thread


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

leona2025 said:


> I'm going to quit! I am so sick of hair. I have tried to roller set 3 times this week and let me tell you I have seen more breakage doing this then when I airdry and flat iron. My hair is pissed. I'm thinking of just given up and going to get a rollerset done. I'm going to try one more time tonight.
> The problems:
> If my sets aren't crunchy then they are still wet. My curls came out really pretty in the front and then they were  soaking wet in the back (because I rollerset each roller in the front and tried to do the ponytail method in the back) What products do you use to rollerset with? I used ORS wrapping lotion. I used 1oz setting lotion to 4oz water. Still crunchy.
> What size roller do you do use when you want a straight set? I used my big 2 inch rollers and I still had big fat spirals. On the other hand I was able to do my first real wrap. I was so excited I couldn't wait to take it down this morning. My wrap look a HAM. I have it in a bunned up ponytail. I hate my hair. I hate it. I hate. I hate it!


Don't give up! Rollersetting takes a while to get used to. I don't know HOW many sets I went through before they started coming out even decent 

I think you should drop the setting lotion. Just use a leave in and a serum. Less is more with rollersetting, so don't use huge globs of product 

You also need to sit under the dryer longer, so the bottom rollers will dry. The longer your hair, the longer it takes to dry (unless you have HUGE rollers) Do you pin your rollers together? Have you tried mesh rollers? They dry much faster than magnetics


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> i might quit too...it takes a long time; or maybe i'm impatient erplexed. i usually air dry and bun/pony/braid. i haven't decided yet...sigh.


If you usually bun it up and forget it, rollersetting will definitely take some getting used to. It takes lots of patience, but the end result (swangin, soft, moisturized, smooth hair) are worth it!

Keep at it, once you get the hang of rolleretting, you'll fall in love


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*
> I think one of my issues might be using too much product. Right now after I was I spray Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-in with the Green Tea Reconstructor and then I put in some Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum. I also put in NTM Silk Touch and in my water bottle I mix cream of nature leave in and water. And I spray Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorator spray to my roots.
> I think I need to start using the 2 minute Aphogee reconstructor again because idk my hair just doesnt feel right after this last roller set. my hair seems like it is snapping.
> I also used some product.....I cant remember the name of it but my aunt had it and her house and I just tried it out. But it was burning so maybe my hair wasnt too happy with that.
> ...


You're welcome 

I think that may be too much product. Try sticking to one leave in and one serum. If you put a leave in on your hair, don't put some in the water bottle as well. Is your hair snapping without stretching first?


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I think that may be too much product. Try sticking to one leave in and one serum. If you put a leave in on your hair, don't put some in the water bottle as well. Is your hair snapping without stretching first?



_*I am still new to all of this stuff. When you say snapping before stretching what exactly do you mean? *_


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 14, 2009)

boo @ quitting! of course, if it's not for you, it's not for you... but, making it work is all about trial and error, ladies.  

it took me a solid hour to set my rollers last night. and i put off doing it for 6 days after my last wash b/c i didn't want to do 2 roller sets on week nights. sundays and wednesdays are roller set days and that's it!! i have a life to live, still.

tiffers is right about product usage. you can't be too heavy handed with it and water is essential.

and for anyone who feels like they've had breakage, try not to roll the rollers too tight. get your ends smooth on the roller, but don't worry as much about the roots. remember,  you can flat iron your roots if need be.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 14, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> _*I am still new to all of this stuff. When you say snapping before stretching what exactly do you mean? *_



trying to gauge your moisture/protein balance. i believe if the hair stretches a lot before snapping, you may need more protein. if you hair just snaps without stretching, you need more moisture.

there are plenty of other threads that discuss moisture/protein balance.


----------



## ceebee3 (May 14, 2009)

Ladies,

Please don't give up.  YOU CAN DO IT!  Please believe me if I can, you can.  I spent most of my life throwing my hair in a ponytail and I don't know how to do anything.  I decided this year would be the year that I take control and learn how to do my own hair.  I never used a flat iron, hot comb, curling iron anything before.  Rollersetting has been a personal challenge of mine since January.  
have done it faithfully every week and every week it gets better.  

I will try to post the youtube links that I used.  I sit right in front of my laptop and roll my hair as I'm watching the ladies on youtube.  I do it at the same time.

It took me a really long time at first.  I cried the first time because I didn't realize how hard it was.  I was up to 3 in the morning bawling like a baby. 

I am so happy I stuck with it, my hair is thanking me and so is my wallet. It still takes me like an hour, but i'm doing it.  My goal is 25 minutes and I know I will get there eventually. 

You can do it!


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2009)

I would echo the other ladies; try and persist.  The benefits of rollersetting are so fantastic.  

Trust me, you will get better.   I can do my whole head in 20/25 minutes now.


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer now. Rollerset with Fermodyl 233, Healthy Sexy Hair Pumpkin Enzyme Therapy Mist and Silken Child Serum

My hair didn't feel too hot while rolling, but I'm pretty sure that's because I didn't use a bunch of cone laden products. I think (hope) that when my hair dries, it'll be very soft and moisturized


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 15, 2009)

*i did a rollerset today and it turned out great, just like last time. i'm definitely sticking with this until i start wearing extensions. these rollersets make my hair so soft and light. its much easier to manage my new growth too. i'm glad i found a way to wear my hair straight without having to flatiron my ends.*


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 15, 2009)

*cburney, it took me an hour this time too, but it was worth it. my hair looks and feels great. much better than when i flatiron my entire head.*


----------



## ceebee3 (May 15, 2009)

legslikewhoa said:


> *cburney, it took me an hour this time too, but it was worth it. my hair looks and feels great. much better than when i flatiron my entire head.*


 
Yes, I'm so envious of all of you who can do it in 25 minutes.  That hour it takes me is definetly time well spent though.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 15, 2009)

cburney said:


> Yes, I'm so envious of all of you who can do it in 25 minutes.  That hour it takes me is definetly time well spent though.



i second that! how on earth can one roll under 25 minutes?! i think i need like 2 more hands...


----------



## LushLox (May 15, 2009)

^^^ To be honest in order to do it under 25 minutes I have to be uber focused, no TV on or anything - then I can do it really quickly.  It normally takes me 25 minutes though. 

Just tried those steam rollers - they are lovely!  Curls very well.  So they will be ideal to maintain my hair in between rollersets!


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2009)

Did a great rollerset this morning (in 20 minutes ).  The rollers were taut and I got some very well defined curls.  I wrapped it and got great bounce and volume.  

I went out for lunch with my mum today and she said my hair looked so thick it looked like it could be a wig.   Which is good considering my hair is fine as anything!


----------



## Ivypearl08 (May 16, 2009)

I just did my rollerset yesterday using a leave-in and it turned out to be mushy.  I think it's because I used too much moisture in it.  I'm used to doing rollersets but not with a leave-in conditioner so I think I just "over moisturized" my hair.  But THEN I woke up this morning after wrapping my hair up in my satin scarf and it's fine.  Go figure!  My hair must have been thirsty so I think it just drunk up all the moisture!  I swear I'll never understand Her!  LOL!!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 16, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^ To be honest in order to do it under 25 minutes I have to be uber focused, no TV on or anything - then I can do it really quickly.  It normally takes me 25 minutes though.
> 
> Just tried those steam rollers - they are lovely!  Curls very well.  So they will be ideal to maintain my hair in between rollersets!



yeah... no TV would be ideal... i can't lie. I was watching 90210 while roller setting my hair...

i also don't like getting shed hairs wrapped up into my roller as i roll. so i have this habit of making sure i get the hair off of the comb in mid roll... if i didn't care so much, my set would probably be done faster.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 16, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Did a great rollerset this morning (in 20 minutes ).  The rollers were taut and I got some very well defined curls.  I wrapped it and got great bounce and volume.
> 
> I went out for lunch with my mum today and she said my hair looked so thick it looked like it could be a wig.   Which is good considering my hair is fine as anything!



nice! it's great when other people notice a change in your hair because it further validates your progress.


----------



## leona2025 (May 16, 2009)

Ok so this full head rollerset is not working for me. I'm going back to my easy ponytail rollersets. I can do do those well. Has anyone did a ponytail rollerset and then wrapped for straight hair?


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> yeah... no TV would be ideal... i can't lie. I was watching 90210 while roller setting my hair...
> 
> i also don't like getting shed hairs wrapped up into my roller as i roll. so i have this habit of making sure i get the hair off of the comb in mid roll... if i didn't care so much, my set would probably be done faster.



I know what you mean.  I am very very careful when roller setting.  I have to treat my hair like fine silk, this way I hardly end up with any loss of hair.


----------



## hokimomi (May 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in, rollerset today with 80/20 mixture of water/setting lotion.  I just did the old regular rollerset, I found the ponytail method last week takes me longer to do.  Does this happen to anyone else?!?!

Also, can someone please explain the reason behind rolling papers?  Does it help dry faster or something?  TIA!

Happy Hair Setting/Growing!


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2009)

I was supposed to wash and set today, but I'm sleepy and lazy. Sigh.


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2009)

hokimomi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in, rollerset today with 80/20 mixture of water/setting lotion.  I just did the old regular rollerset, I found the ponytail method last week takes me longer to do.  Does this happen to anyone else?!?!
> Also, can someone please explain the reason behind rolling papers?  Does it help dry faster or something?  TIA!
> Happy Hair Setting/Growing!


It takes me forever to ponytail rollerset. Plus I don't like the deep indentions it leaves in my hair and the longer drying time. I just don't like it 

Rolling papers are used to keep your ends from drying out. I don't think it's necessary with magnetics because they're already slick


----------



## ceebee3 (May 16, 2009)

I rollerset last night using lacio lacio and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.  I wrapped last night and this morning it looked great.  Tonight however is a different story.  It's kind of puffy and frizzy.  I think it's the weather, I was out in the park most of the day.

I find that when this happens I can moisturize with John Frieda frizz ease straightening cream and coconut oil re-wrap and my hair looks great again.

So I love John Frieda!  I love the spray moisturizer as well, I use that more than any other moisturizer.

Oh wait I can't forget Alter Ego Deep Nourishing conditioner.  I bought this thinking it was a moisture conditioner but it's a  protein.  I absolutely love this and I'm going to alternate this with my moisturizing conditioner.  My hair felt great after using this to DC.  

I'll be bunning on Monday.


----------



## brickhouse (May 16, 2009)

I got my touchup on 4/4 and already I have 1/4 inch of new growth so I had to rollerset today. I kind of fell off but not really I was just doing rollerwraps but with the new growth rollerwraps aren't cutting it. I am sittng undeer my dryer now. Well it just went off after an hour. I hope I am dry.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 16, 2009)

hokimomi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in, rollerset today with 80/20 mixture of water/setting lotion.  I just did the old regular rollerset, I found the ponytail method last week takes me longer to do.  Does this happen to anyone else?!?!
> 
> ...



yeah, pony tails take some time for me to do... but it was still less time to do the pony tails than to roll my whole head.  you are not alone!


----------



## nuwoman02 (May 17, 2009)

I washed, wrapped and airdried over night. I really need a relaxer but I am trying to hold out until mid June.


----------



## Luscious850 (May 17, 2009)

_*Hey ladies!

 Im on the participants list, sorry I wasnt able to get on and post stats, updates and all that other good stuff. These past 2 weeks very hectic! 

 Start Pic:
*_




​ _*1) How often will you be roller setting your hair? *_
_*When Im not in a set protective style (braids) I rollerset once a week*_
_* 2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*_
_*I dont use any special technique, I just do the traditional old school method*_
_* 3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*_
_* I have the red magnetic rollers About 1-1/2" in diameter*_





_* 4) What products will you be using for your set?*_
_* I use my leave ins and ORS wrap/set mousse*_
_* 5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand? *_
_*I believe my dryer is a Gold n Hot*_




_* 6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends? *_
_*I use a sew in about 2-3 times a year to give my hair a break and hide my ends. Since Im only SL I try to keep my hair up in a banana clip and off my shoulders.*_

_*My currenty sew in.. this week makes one month since Ive had it in. I'll be leaving it in for another month. Im still faithful with my rollersetting. I use satin rollers to roller set it at night.*_







​


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
Just checkin in didn't rollerset this b/c i needed a break. just wore my natural curls in buns & clips this week. gonna rollerset again on tuesday thinkin about ponytail method but thinkin about parting Hair into 4 ponytails and rollersetting  instead of one . Has anyone tried this ?


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2009)

Oooh Luscious your hair looks nice and...well Luscious!  Your hair will THRIVE with the roller setting!


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

Rollerset last night with Fermodyl 233, Juices & Berries, Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In and Silicon Mix serum


Hair is very light and airy today. Even dh noticed how much it was extra swangy


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 17, 2009)

*Hey Ladies! Im still in the struggle. Just finished rollersetting and I am currently airdrying while I do a few things around the house and then I will go under the dryer.

I really think its going to take tons of practice to get this right but I won't give up. I have the basic gist of it I think my problem is positioning the clips. I get the rollers nice and tight and then I put the clip(s) in and it just doesn't feel secure. This causes a glitch in the anchor method for me.

Problem #2 is doing the sides of my hair. I can get the middle row good enough but the sides make me wanna 

I also noticed that my hair just absorbs the water like crazy. Within minutes my hair is damn there dry. My spray bottle is always at work. Are these signs that my hair is lacking something? erplexed

Looking forward to your thoughts. Have a good week ladies!*


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 17, 2009)

hi all,

i'm under the dryer right now. i co washed, DCed, and set... it took me 45 minutes this time, it took me 25 minutes just to set the center section... i didn't watch any tv!!! this is just how long it takes....

anyway, on another note, back to my hot tools dryer.... i turned it on, put it on high heat, low speed... i haven't had a problem with blowing fuses but i make sure to keep lights off in any room that i'm not in, and i don't plug anything else into that outlet. well, a few minutes later, right after i turned off the bathroom light, the dryer sparked a bit and then shut off. i went over, flipped the switch to off and back to low. NOTHING! i plugged it into the outlet above the first one, and i put it on high and now it's working... i let it run for 10 minutes to see if it would spark. no sparks. put it on low and it shut off.... so the low setting doesn't work....

i've only had this dryer for 3 weeks!!!!

thank goodness i kept the box and all related materials. i guess i will call the company tomorrow...? but it still works and i need my hair to be dry so, i'm taking a chance sitting under it...

part of me thinks that this is such a hassle if i wind up needing to send it back, because i live in a 5th floor walk up. there is no UPS or FedEx close by. And I work 5 days a week, so I don't really have the time to put up with a faulty hair dryer. and when i picked up the dryer, i had to walk several blocks from work to UPS, drag the box to the corner, and was lucky enough to catch a cab during weekday rush hour. that like, never happens.

ugggh....

seriously, having a dryer that dries my hair in 90 minutes is the only thing that will keep me feeling confident about roller setting. the bonnet dryer does not cut it for me as it takes 3.5 hours for my hair to dry under one of those. i don't even have thick hair, and i don't put a ton of product in my hair so i don't get why it takes so long to dry to begin with.

anyway, enough with the rant. praying that the dryer doesn't go ape sh!t on me while i'm under here.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 17, 2009)

ChcolatAquarius said:


> *
> 
> Problem #2 is doing the sides of my hair. I can get the middle row good enough but the sides make me wanna
> 
> ...



i have the same issue with the middle row vs the sides as well. the angle can be tricky, especially when rolling the hair closest the to middle. the roots are never as straight as the rest. plus, there is more of a curve on that area of the head, so getting the roller rolled at the right angle makes a difference. try and try again... sometimes putting an extra roller in that row helps. does that make -any- sense? 

i am also curious about the absorption issue. my hair is the same way... and  always has been! my hair will dry faster when it's loose. i always have to spray it to smooth the curl and roll. yet it takes forever to dry under the dryer.  doesn't make a ton of sense! any other insight on this?


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 17, 2009)

_*Just took my rollers out, moisturized and wrapped it. The curls came out nice and soft. VERY soft.......I was impressed. I also noticed that my roots weren't as puff as in past rollersets so maybe I am getting better at making the rollers nice and (I forget the word..... rhymes with taught ). 

I eased up on the product used this time so that could have helped too. Either way my hair was very manageable and to my liking.*_


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

Ladies, try Porosity Control! Losing moisture (water) quickly is a porosity problem.

Frequent protein also helps with moisture retention. Do a 10 mintute weekly condition with a good reconstructor like Aphogee 2 Min, Tigi Dumb Blonde or AO GPB


----------



## cookie1 (May 17, 2009)

Is this challenge for rollersetting only?  I'm going to be trying to wear the phony pony's for a while to keep from using heat.  I also do the braid-outs regularly now.  I went from flat-ironing once a week to haven't done it in over a month.  

Question:  I'm not apart of this challenge but I have questions.  I've always wanted to rollerset but, it takes me too long and I'm inpatient.

*When you rollerset, you mess up the curls by putting your hair in buns?  Why?
*Why do you rollerset?
*Why do you apply saran wrap?  How long?  Doesn't your head sweat?
*What are the best rollers to use?  I have magnet and will probably try again soon.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 18, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Question:  I'm not apart of this challenge but I have questions.  I've always wanted to rollerset but, it takes me too long and I'm inpatient.
> 
> *When you rollerset, you mess up the curls by putting your hair in buns?  Why?
> *Why do you rollerset?
> ...



i don't stick my hair in a bun right after a roller set. i wear my hair in PS styles, yes, but i like to work with the curls. it allows for more variety, i think, in PS styling. i typically don't roller set to keep the curls anyway. i use the biggest rollers than i can find and my hair always comes out wavy after just a set, or straight after wrapping.

i roller set b/c i know my hair likes heat but i don't want to use direct heat, like a blow dryer, or a flat iron, on the length of my hair. raking a blow dryer through my hair just sounds more damaging than setting it. i find that my hair feels drier and more brittle after blow drying. when i roller set, my hair feels moisturized and it gives volume to my fine hair. air drying doesn't work for me.

saran wrap is supposed to give the hair added shine. don't know how it works but it does. since i prefer my hair straight, i would wrap it anyway. why not add the saran wrap? it's a small extra and it doesn't take much time.

i use magnetic and i like them b/c the rollers heat up from the inside as well as the outside. i use 2 1/4" and 2 1/2" rollers.

HTH.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Is this challenge for rollersetting only?  I'm going to be trying to wear the phony pony's for a while to keep from using heat.  I also do the braid-outs regularly now.  I went from flat-ironing once a week to haven't done it in over a month.
> 
> Question:  I'm not apart of this challenge but I have questions.  I've always wanted to rollerset but, it takes me too long and I'm inpatient.
> 
> ...



I wear my curls in loose buns so my hair always has a wave to it, it is my preferred styling choice. My hair still looks nice but I'm protecting my ends also.

I rollerset because it gives my fine hair volume and body. I don't own a blow dryer and I can only airdry if I'm going to do a twist out. My hair is thriving through rollersetting.

I don't generally do a saran wrap but I do sometime wrap the hair with a scarf if I want to wear a straight style. Again it just means I get more body when I do this as opposed to using a flat iron.

I use magnetics as they make my ends look super straight and smooth.


----------



## cookie1 (May 18, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i don't stick my hair in a bun right after a roller set. i wear my hair in PS styles, yes, but i like to work with the curls. it allows for more variety, i think, in PS styling. i typically don't roller set to keep the curls anyway. i use the biggest rollers than i can find and my hair always comes out wavy after just a set, or straight after wrapping.
> 
> i roller set b/c i know my hair likes heat but i don't want to use direct heat, like a blow dryer, or a flat iron, on the length of my hair. raking a blow dryer through my hair just sounds more damaging than setting it. i find that my hair feels drier and more brittle after blow drying. when i roller set, my hair feels moisturized and it gives volume to my fine hair. air drying doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for breaking it down for me.  It's starting to make sense and I'm really going to try it because I would love to see how my wrap turns out.


----------



## LushLox (May 21, 2009)

Hi all, just checking in.

I did my normal wash and DC, but included the porosity this time.  Used medium sized magnetic rollers to keep the curl for a bit longer.

I'm really loving my hair today, it looks so soft but not overly so.  I've swept the left side up with some bobby pins and wore the rest loose - sorry I know it's not protective, but the curls look so good I couldn't resist!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 21, 2009)

i'm having a lazy moment. i had a last minute scramble to get some things together, so i left work late and continued to work from home on a personal project for a bit. so i will set my hair tomorrow after work. i have a half day so, it makes more sense. i can afford to wash, dc, and set my hair without losing sleep.

now... which products will i be using...


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

Today I.... Co washed with Avalon Organics Clarifying Conditioner, dc'd for an hour under the dryer with DermOrganics Treatment Mask w/Argan Oil, did a 5 min condition with Vitale Revive Positive Conditioner (low pH like Porosity Control)

Then I rollerset with Salerm 21 b5 mixed with Silicon Mix leave in and Q.Silk Serum


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 21, 2009)

I am lazy. 

I havent DC'd. 
I havent rollerset in two weeks. 
Alot of braidout buns braids...combo of two out of three.
Co-wash, Barely detangle.

Am I going against the rules?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 21, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I am lazy.
> 
> I havent DC'd.
> I havent rollerset in two weeks.
> ...



nope, you aren't going against the rules. if you take a pause, you take a pause. using direct heat would be going against the rules more so than not roller setting... since its more damaging.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 22, 2009)

I've been slacking off too. I used one of my passes last week and this week I have done two braidouts.


----------



## leona2025 (May 23, 2009)

Ok ladies I have been co-washing a couple times a week and airdrying. My hair does not like it. It was starting to get so dry and I was getting major breakage. I added some Aphogee 2 minute as a leave in as a last result and my hair was happy again. Here are 2 protective styles I'm wearing. The first one is from last week (I did a small hump in the front with pin curls and a single braid)and the second one is going to be for this week and maybe next week.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 23, 2009)

hey all.

i'm under the dryer again! i washed with ors aloe rid shampoo, left mega tek in my hair for 15 minutes, rinsed and DCed with keracare's itchy scalp moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes. i'll get out from under the dryer at around 7, and that will have been 90 minutes... using mostly blue rollers with a few greys at the bottom. can't decide how i'll be wearing my hair tonight. maybe a faux bob?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 24, 2009)

*sigh*

my curls looked so nice that i decided to wear them out tonight.... instead of do the usual PS style.

half way through the night i had a jew fro!

ugh!

pinned my hair up as soon as i saw myself in the mirror.

horrid!!! [email protected] the humidity!

i need some sabino moisture block STAT!


----------



## leona2025 (May 28, 2009)

Hey Ladies. I took my braids out DCed and did a ponytail set with PM SuperSkinny, Rusk Smoother, and some Elasta QP moisturizer. My hair so soft and bouncy. Why did I ever buy a flat iron to begin with? You know before LHCF I didn't even know what a flat iron was. I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 28, 2009)

Dang. It's too late for me to join, but I am subscribing!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 28, 2009)

okay i am going to do my wash, dc, pc, and roller set tomorrow. never used PC before so i'm excited.

i think i'm starting to wash my hair every 6 days instead of the usual 4 days... last day i washed my hair was saturday... and i've been wearing my hair pinned in a bun all week. i don't see the point of making my hair look extra nice for when i'm just going to work. i like to roller set and have cute hair on the weekends. so i may wind up only washing my hair once a week instead of twice a week... we'll see how that goes!

random side note --- if i don't touch my hair, it still sheds... i took out my hair pins last night and gently went over my hair with my hands(didn't rake my fingers through it) and i had shed hairs. i don't understand the whole point of not manipulating the hair to reduce shedding... hair will shed when it feels like it. as long as it's not breakage... who cares?


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2009)

I've been extremely lazy. Can't remember the last time I even washed my hair. For about a week, I had it back in an uncombed, unmoisturized, HAM bun erplexed So I finally decided to wash my hair yesterday and my tub is extremely stopped up. We'll have to use a snake or something. I had myself all pumped up to dc with AO White Camellia and I can't  Oh well, back to being lazy


----------



## spencd (May 28, 2009)

What does PC mean?


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 28, 2009)

porosity control. lol. i like to shorten everything i can!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 29, 2009)

Just checking in. I am still doing ponytail rollersets.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've been extremely lazy. Can't remember the last time I even washed my hair. For about a week, I had it back in an uncombed, unmoisturized, HAM bun erplexed So I finally decided to wash my hair yesterday and my tub is extremely stopped up. We'll have to use a snake or something. I had myself all pumped up to dc with AO White Camellia and I can't  Oh well, back to being lazy



Wow that's so not like you. Hope everything is ok!

Are any of the natural ladies continuing this challenge over the summer? I'm going back and forth on whether to rollerset. My hair reverts quickly but my hair is getting longer and I don't know if I can handle wetting it every day.


----------



## cocoaluv (May 29, 2009)

I am about to wash and deep condition my hair....I want to rollerset it but it never comes out that well. I think I may try again. Hopefully it will come out alright this time.


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 29, 2009)

i am soooo friggin' LAZY!

i was going to wash and set today but i came home and just was... a lazy bum. i did take my hair out of my loose bun and detangled... got some of that shed hair out. it wasn't bad. but my head itches! i think maybe i should wash it, DC overnight with a plastic cap on.. and then rinse, use porosity control in the AM and then set?

hmm....

watch me go to bed and just do it all in the morning. i have no vital plans this weekend so i am not in a real rush to wash my hair.... but i really really should!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 31, 2009)

so i finally set my hair today after washing it yesterday and leaving it in a wet bun.  i set it on blue rollers. it came out nice and soft. looked a little silkier than usual on the ends and i'm not sure why. i did rinse yesterday with porosity control but i don't really know if there is a visible difference in my hair. i had some notably annoying tangles while it was wet...

i'm 8 or 9 weeks post relaxer so i flat ironed my new growth. 3 more weeks to go... at least, til my next touch up.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 1, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> *i am soooo friggin' LAZY!*
> 
> i was going to wash and set today but i came home and just was... a lazy bum. i did take my hair out of my loose bun and detangled... got some of that shed hair out. it wasn't bad. but my head itches! i think maybe i should wash it, DC overnight with a plastic cap on.. and then rinse, use porosity control in the AM and then set?
> 
> ...


 
Co-sign....


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 4, 2009)

checking in. still setting! i'm curious to see how the sabino moisture block works on my hair when i set it... since i refuse to flat iron anything but the new growth. will report back!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel like I haven't updated in ages!

I'm still consistently setting twice weekly.  Did a set yesterday before work, curls were looking good.  I'm noticing now that I don't actually need to use so many small rollers.  I can feel the difference in the length of my hair clearly through the ability of using bigger rollers.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 6, 2009)

okay so i roller set using everything else i usually use but i added sabino moisture block at the end before sectioning off my hair and setting. i sat under the dryer for 2 hours, took out my rollers, styled my hair as per usual... as a test, i decided to go out and run a few errands. see how my hair did. i did get a slight halo of frizz after being outside for about 90 minutes. the weather here is warm but muggy because we had rain allll day friday.

i'm wondering what i can do to perfect my sabino moisture block usage. maybe i should apply it as i set instead of to my overall length? i also think i used too much of the product because my hair looked ALOT more piecey than usual. usually it's soft and bouncy but this time it really felt like there was something on my hair. it wasn't bad, it was just different... and i'm not sure i like it. lol.

the frst 3 pics are before going outside. the last 2 are after. i know it doesn't look as bad in the photos but in person, i can see frizz!! 

see attachments...


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I've still been setting my hair each week, but I've slacked on my postings.  Because of the humidity my sets don't last so i've been wearing in ponytaills.  I have to really step up on my protective styling.  I am going to do two braids on the side and bun them in the back.  

When I find my usb, i'll update with pics. 

Also, I used the Mizani humidity resistant spray last week and it blocked the humidity pretty well.  My hair was not frizzy.  I just don't like the filmy feeling I got from it.  I was kind of heavy handed with the spray, so next time I'll spay lightly and see how it works out.

Thanks to everyone for all of your posts!


----------



## Dogmd (Jun 7, 2009)

checking in after forever.  i am getting better at wet setting each time.  It took me 20 minutes to do the rollers this time.  

washed with Green CON
Conditioner washed with HELTR
Deep conditioned under the Pibb 514 with ORSRPak
Rinsed well and wet set on grey and purple rollers with aveeda USC all over, then chi silk infusion on each section.  

I am under the dryer now...  VERY HAPPY - I hope it comes out great!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, I slacked off for a while and wasn't washing or even moisturizing my hair erplexed

Finally got back on the ball the other day and clarified with Aloe Rid. Then dc'd with L'anza Moi Moi Masque and rollerset with Alba Leave-In and Silicon Mix serum. My hair came out great! Very soft, shiny, smooth and moisturized. My hair is really loving this new low cone reggie of mine


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 13, 2009)

nkays. i used a heat pass.... for my NKOTB concert extravaganza. I washed, blow dried and flat ironed my hair with sabino moisture block. (see new avatar) Boy, I feel guilty doing that to my hair but it came out beautifully and my hair did not frizz up at all last night. hard to believe really. From 2PM til 11:30 PM we were out in the humidity. and of course dancing and screaming during the concert.

back to roller setting starting tomorrow night!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2009)

That's great LD! I know you were too happy!!! How much Sabino did you use?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2009)

Rollerset yesterday with DermOrganics Leave-In with Argan Oil and Silicon Mix Serum. Then I baggied and went to bed. My hair feels good today


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 13, 2009)

hey tiffers. i used about a quarter sized amount all over my hair and blow dried. then used extremely tiny amounts as i went through and flat ironed my hair. i didn't want my hair to be sticky since the product itself feels sticky... i flat ironed my hair on 400 and only ran the iron over once while counting to 8. not bad.

i wish i had close up shots but the only pics with my hair down from last night are of me and donnie! hahaa. he said i looked beautiful!  

i really wish this stuff worked for roller setting. Mr. Sabino should really get back to the lab and come up with something! cuz I'd buy bucket loads if I could have roller set hair that didn't frizz in the summer!



tiffers said:


> That's great LD! I know you were too happy!!! How much Sabino did you use?


----------



## hillytmj (Jun 14, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> hey tiffers. i used about a quarter sized amount all over my hair and blow dried. then used extremely tiny amounts as i went through and flat ironed my hair. i didn't want my hair to be sticky since the product itself feels sticky... i flat ironed my hair on 400 and only ran the iron over once while counting to 8. not bad.
> 
> i wish i had close up shots but the only pics with my hair down from last night are of me and donnie! hahaa. he said i looked beautiful!
> 
> i really wish this stuff worked for roller setting. Mr. Sabino should really get back to the lab and come up with something! cuz I'd buy bucket loads if I could have roller set hair that didn't frizz in the summer!


 
The only thing that fights frizz for me is to use a little setting lotion mixed with mostly water. Otherwise, my hair comes out frizzy.

Cute siggy pic!


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (Jun 15, 2009)

* Hey Ladies! I've been MIA for a minute but I have been running around for the past couple of weeks.

I used a heat pass 2 weeks ago because I had an event to go to and I never thought the day would come where I would say I felt bad and had wished I rollersetted my hair. Using all of that heat just felt wrong. 

In other news, I have grown to love rollersetting. I think I need a few more rounds to perfect it but I think I finally found my groove. Now I look forward to rollersetting. 

LD thanks for creating this challenge! 

P.S. Lacio Lacio is the BUSINESS. At first I wasnt feeling it but I dont think I was using enough. I starting using a quarter size and I LOVE my sets when Im done. I still need to get used to the PC though......... And the 619. Imma keep trying tiffers. Take care ladies and have a good week! *


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2009)

Rollerset today with Alba Botanica Leave-In and DermOrganics Leave-In Treatment with Argan Oil. The DermOrganics leave-in is more of a serum consistancy, so I use it instead of a regular serum. The mix of these two is just


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey big sis ^^^ 

Update:
I ended my stretch this week at 13wks post, I couldn't find my rollers the other day so I couldn't set my hair. So today I will be roller setting/silk wrapping my hair. Cant Wait!!!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jun 20, 2009)

i too lazy too keep up this challenge...i'm out.

blessings ladies.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've been rollersetting each week, but I have not kept up with any protective styles.

I think the humidity is going to force me to do some protective styling so I'm going to work on that and I'll post when I find something that I can do easily.


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Still I have slacked off on setting lately but have been maintaining with no heat just doing twist sets and braidouts I set yesterday and my head with the rollers to fit under my bonnet so I air dried and then I had an idea I figured that using my blow dryer with comb to my roots would help straighten them and be less heat than a flat iron . I don't know if that breaks the rules but it worked for me  so I hope not .I also could not resist doing a length check  check fotki if u want to see.http://http://members.fotki.com/caramelkisses1107/


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 20, 2009)

nkays... remember when i said i was going to set my hair last week??? well, it never happened! hahaa... um, i've been washing and going this week. my air dried buns have been getting better... but i'm about to hop in the shower now and do a proper wash, DC, PC, and roller set since I don't have anything going on for the rest of the day. my hair needs it! i will proly have to flat iron my roots though. 13 weeks post and about 3 more to go to hit my week 16 goal.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice length! and i like the color in your hair. highlights?

i think blow drying the roots is the same as flat ironing, which you are allowed to do in this challenge.



caramelkisses1107 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still I have slacked off on setting lately but have been maintaining with no heat just doing twist sets and braidouts I set yesterday and my head with the rollers to fit under my bonnet so I air dried and then I had an idea I figured that using my blow dryer with comb to my roots would help straighten them and be less heat than a flat iron . I don't know if that breaks the rules but it worked for me  so I hope not .I also could not resist doing a length check  check fotki if u want to see.http://http://members.fotki.com/caramelkisses1107/


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been protective styling but not rollersetting!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2009)

i am not in this challenge, but i am following you ladies.  i decided to rollerset my hair today and i am sitting in rollers right now.  i will be going under the dryer in a few.  i hope it turns out nice!


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Jun 21, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> nice length! and i like the color in your hair. highlights?
> 
> i think blow drying the roots is the same as flat ironing, which you are allowed to do in this challenge.


 
Thanks!
No not highlights just a color I am letting grow out but I like it too so I might do it as highlights once it is off my ends.The color is supposed to be dark & lovely sunkissed brown but I processed it under a plastic cap and towel so it came out more like the honey blond.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 21, 2009)

why did it take me like a million years to set my hair? i'm not even going to say how long. i'm not even sure myself. but it's 1 am now and i am just sitting under the dryer if that tells you anything.

i was out of practice for a week and i had to detangle SO MUCH HAIR! i guess i should make sure i detangle my air dried hair before getting into the shower... that's all i can think of! i had lots of shed hair and i guess that's to be expected... 

oy!


----------



## nuwoman02 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just set my hair Saturday. I actually sat under the dryer because I had places to go that day. However, I normally air dry my rollersets. I have been using the Nu- gro system and that has helped with the excessive shedding(((yay))).


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 23, 2009)

hey ladies,

so, i just bought lottabody setting lotion.... what's the best way to apply it? mix it with water in a spray bottle?


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 25, 2009)

Checking in, Im about to do my second rollerset this week. No DCing with this wash just a 2 min reconstructor


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok ladies, I set my hair today and it turned out fabulous.  This is the first time I've ever used henna/indigo and I really liked the results. My hair is noticeably thicker and beautifully black.  I love it, so I will be adding henna and indigo treatments to my routine.

After the henna and indigo, I deep conditioned with motions moisture plus and some coconut oil.  I did a rinse with porosity control and because I'm not crazy about the smell I did another rinse with a V05 cheapie. 

I sprayed my hair with Aphogee keratin and green tea, added Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner, and lacio lacio and some chi silk infusion.  It only took me 40 minutes (I'm getting there).  Setting has become really easy to me now, I don't have to roll and unroll to get it right.  I got all the rollers in place the first time.  

Have any of you noticed the drying time is longer now?  I could get away with 45-50 minutes to dry, now I have to do an hour.  I loved the results.  Didn't take pics, I'll post when I use my heat pass for my B-day.

Thanks for reading this long post.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 29, 2009)

cburney said:


> Ok ladies, I set my hair today and it turned out fabulous.  This is the first time I've ever used henna/indigo and I really liked the results. My hair is noticeably thicker and beautifully black.  I love it, so I will be adding henna and indigo treatments to my routine.
> 
> After the henna and indigo, I deep conditioned with motions moisture plus and some coconut oil.  I did a rinse with porosity control and because I'm not crazy about the smell I did another rinse with a V05 cheapie.
> 
> ...



nice! glad to hear you had such good results. 

why do you think drying time is longer? i haven't noticed a significant change in my drying time.. but i do wonder if it would help for me to sit under for an extra 20 minutes since my hair will frizz a little when i go outside in the humdity... even if i wear my hair up!! *le sigh*


----------



## ceebee3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure about the drying time, it could be the rollers I used, I used a mixture of purple and gray.  I usually just use gray.

Anyhow, I'm deep conditioning right now.  I was happy with my last results and my hair did not frizz on Monday.  However, I moisturized and sealed on Monday night and my hair was too heavy and weighed down to wear out.  

I don't know what to do about that.  My sets don't last more than 3 days.  I try not to be heavy handed and I'm starting to reconsider how often I moisturize.  

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 2, 2009)

cburney said:


> Not sure about the drying time, it could be the rollers I used, I used a mixture of purple and gray. I usually just use gray.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm deep conditioning right now. I was happy with my last results and my hair did not frizz on Monday. However, I moisturized and sealed on Monday night and my hair was too heavy and weighed down to wear out.
> 
> ...


 

What do you do when you take out your rollers?  Do you leave it curly, wrap it, or something else?
Thanks.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jul 2, 2009)

If I set in the morning, I'll brush the curls and just have a nice voluminous look.  The first night I'll wrap and after that I'll pincurl.  If I wrap every night it gets too flat.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> why did it take me like a million years to set my hair? i'm not even going to say how long. i'm not even sure myself. but it's 1 am now and i am just sitting under the dryer if that tells you anything.
> 
> i was out of practice for a week and i had to detangle SO MUCH HAIR! i guess i should make sure i detangle my air dried hair before getting into the shower... that's all i can think of! i had lots of shed hair and i guess that's to be expected...
> 
> oy!


 
Are you using a conditioner with really good slip when you detangle??



LivingDol1 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> so, i just bought lottabody setting lotion.... what's the best way to apply it? mix it with water in a spray bottle?


 
Which one do you have? They have one that needs to be diluted, and one that doesn't need to be diluted.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Are you using a conditioner with really good slip when you detangle??


 
i think "good slip" is some sort of overrated myth. i have so many conditioners(many of them are considered favorite by this board) and i don't think any of them have "good slip" on my hair. i detangled in the shower once after DCing with porosity control and that made it a little easier.. but not "slippy".




Ms_Twana said:


> Which one do you have? They have one that needs to be diluted, and one that doesn't need to be diluted.



i have the blue one in a clear bottle. it's the only one they had... i dilluted it. works fine.


----------



## keysha1983 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am checking in ladies! I'm loving my rollersets. I am thinking about transitioning and leaving the creamy crack alone. Maybe these rollersets can aid me in the transition and give me hair a nice polished look.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i think "good slip" is some sort of overrated myth. i have so many conditioners(many of them are considered favorite by this board) and i don't think any of them have "good slip" on my hair. i detangled in the shower once after DCing with porosity control and that made it a little easier.. but not "slippy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MYTH!!! WHAT??? You just haven't found the right one. I've got some conditioners that make my hands just GLIDE through my hair as soon as I put it in. Then there are some that have to sit on my hair for a minute, then it gives good slip. Someone gave the tip of putting your hair under the running water (with the conditioner in your hair) for a quick second before you detangle. That has helped, too.


----------



## nuwoman02 (Jul 4, 2009)

Checking in, I have been sticking to my roller sets but my hair has just been "blah" lately. I am waiting to finish my nu-gro products and try the Mizani line.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey ladies,

just checking in. i've been air drying in a bun for the last week or so.... 

i'm almost 4 months past my last relaxer touch up and the NG is a pain in the arse! i don't think i will wait this long to get a touch up next time, but for the summer, it's not that bad. i usually get a touch up at 3 months.

i'm getting my relaxer touch up next friday. can't waaaaaaiiiiiiiit!

and then i'll be back on the roller setting.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I relaxed and roller set yesterday and I used a heat pass for my B-day.  I got a minor trim from the stylist but my ends are in great condition so you can't really tell she trimmed at all.  

I made it to APL!  I couldn't tell until today because my hair was curly yesterday but it feels good to make my first goal.

Thanks!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 12, 2009)

woo hoo! congrats on reaching your first goal and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 



cburney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I relaxed and roller set yesterday and I used a heat pass for my B-day.  I got a minor trim from the stylist but my ends are in great condition so you can't really tell she trimmed at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 12, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> I am checking in ladies! I'm loving my rollersets. I am thinking about transitioning and leaving the creamy crack alone. Maybe these rollersets can aid me in the transition and give me hair a nice polished look.



very true. maybe some of the naturals in this challenge can confirm this... if roller setting helps with transitioning.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Just checking in.  I figured out that the broken hairs on the very top of my head were from when I first started setting my hair and I was very rough and the rollers were too tight.  Also, I think the anchor method really did me in.  

Now I'm able to secure the clips without anchoring them so I'm very gentle and the hairs are getting longer so that's good.

I'm doing a henna/indigo treatment today then I'll deep condition and set my hair with Mizani setting lotion and some silk drops serum.  I probably will not protective style until work on Monday.

August is almost here, time for updates soon!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 22, 2009)

okay! i am back on roller setting! i got my relaxer touch up done while i was at home visiting my hometown of DC (july 17th). i also got a trim. i had never gone to this stylist before but my mom said that she was very good. i totally trusted her and she did an amazing job on my hair. too bad as soon as i walked out the door, my vava-voom roller set hair started to fall... ugh. damn the humidity! i looked like such a diva, it was awesome, i wish i had taken a photo... 

anyway, i waited 5 days and i'm now under the dryer with my rollerset. i washed with aveda, DCed for 30 min under a plastic cap (no heat) with giovanni direct deep conditioner mixed with coconut oil. then, i rinsed and detangled with porosity control in the shower. then, i put giovanni direct leave in mixed with more coconut oil into my hair as a leave in before i started to roller set.

i used a mix of lottabody and water to spritz as i set my hair. perhaps b/c my hair was just relaxed, it was very easy. no frizz. easy to separate. my hair didn't dry before i was done.

so i figure i have a good 45 more minutes under the dryer...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2009)

I FINALLY did a rollerset this past weekend. Note to self, don't ever try a rollerset when you're 3 months post again. My ponytail is so poofy because my new growth is so thick. It doesn't look like this when I just wash and bun.  Also, my rollersets have not dried completely YET. I DESPISE sitting under the dryer. This time, I air dried overnight, and sat under the dryer the next day for about.....15-20 minutes.  When I say I DESPISE sitting under the dryer, I mean it.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*OKAY LADIES!!!*

It's almost *August 1st*, which means it's photo time! So, sometime this week, please post a progress photo of your hair. however you want that shows what you're looking to achieve. And just give an update about how you're feeling about your hair, what methods are working for you and what isn't working for you...

Yay!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I FINALLY did a rollerset this past weekend. *Note to self, don't ever try a rollerset when you're 3 months post again*. My ponytail is so poofy because my new growth is so thick. It doesn't look like this when I just wash and bun.  Also, my rollersets have not dried completely YET. I DESPISE sitting under the dryer. This time, I air dried overnight, and sat under the dryer the next day for about.....15-20 minutes.  When I say I DESPISE sitting under the dryer, I mean it.



i hear you on that! after 8-10 weeks it's really tough to set... at least you know you've got good NG coming in!


----------



## back2relaxed (Jul 26, 2009)

Sitting under the dryer as I type...I am 10 wks post just about...but I will be getting my relaxer on Saturday.  So I will take a photo after I leave the salon, as I will let her set my hair and style it.  

I have been setting my hair every week so far, either rollersetting or twist sets.  I used a heat pass last wkend b/c I was in a wedding, but other than that I have been good.  I think using no direct heat all summer has really spurred my hair into growing really fast!  I got it straightened for the wedding and couldn't believe how long it had gotten.  After I get my relaxer I plan to set it like my siggy pic...w/ larger rollers for volume.  I have been doing tight sets so I won't have to mess with my hair since its so hot here.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i hear you on that! after 8-10 weeks it's really tough to set... at least you know you've got good NG coming in!


 
I know right. 



Okay. I can't post pictures because I'm doing the HYH challenge. I really can't even say HOW my hair is doing since I've been bunning, simply because I don't know. I'm texlaxed, so I can't tell what my length is. I really can't tell by stretching the hair out either. I do know that my hair is healthy though.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 31, 2009)

bumping just to remind participants to start posting progress pics soon!


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 31, 2009)

cant wait to you guys results maybe it will give me inspiration to sit under the dryer for 1.5 hrs! I'm trying to master the rollersetting thing and may join the next challenge.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will show my results on Sunday!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Friends - I am not "officially" in this challenge but I have been lurking for a while...I hope you don't mind if I post a somewhat progress picture...the pix in my avatar was taken 6/30 - the pix below was taken at the end of December 2008...I have been doing some "all over rollersetting" but my protective has been just placing three rollers in my hair (avatar) and keep going...

The link is my beginning photo...(still not good as posting pics) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3116&pictureid=17782


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 31, 2009)

go for it! 



sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - I am not "officially" in this challenge but I have been lurking for a while...I hope you don't mind if I post a somewhat progress picture...the pix in my avatar was taken 6/30 - the pix below was taken at the end of December 2008...I have been doing some all over rollersetting but my protective has been just placing three rollers in my hair (avatar) and keep going...
> 
> The link is my beginning photo...(still not good as posting pics)
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3116&pictureid=17782


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 31, 2009)

i'm gonna post a pic tomorrow. going to wash and set my hair tonight... and not sure how i'm going to wear it tomorrow. i'll probably saran wrap it to smooth out the curls so the full length can be seen...

yay.


----------



## 910danielle1987 (Jul 31, 2009)

I do doobies every week where I set the hair and wrap it afterwards, but from some reason, I don't get a lot of body in my hair and I don't have that bump at the ends I normally get with a doobie at a salon and I'm pretty sure it's because I'm using the wrong size rollers. What size rollers would you guys recommend I use? I have collarbone length hair BTW.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will post my pictures tomorrow. My hair should be quite a bit shorter than when I started. I've had to cuts and I still need 1 inch to cut before I can be satisfied with my ends. 

The last trim I had before this one resulted in some major split ends for some reason. Every hair had a split and so I had to go get it trimmed again. I was so aiming for WL by my b-day last week and I would have made it. Right now I'm just below BSL I think. I don't know I haven't seen my hair straight since my newest trim.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 1, 2009)

It looks like I have a W going on, but that's because I didn't really comb it neatly.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 1, 2009)

your hair looks great! love the length!



leona2025 said:


> It looks like I have a W going on, but that's because I didn't really comb it neatly.
> View attachment 39068
> 
> View attachment 39070
> ...


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Aug 1, 2009)

First pic 4/26






Second 7/30


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Aug 1, 2009)

How many inches you guys think it will take me to be waist length? Once I get there I need to figure out a way to thicken up my hair


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay very quickly, my comparison pics....

the first 2 are from 3/21/09. the most recent are from today (8/01/09)

my hair is almost at BSB. don't let the bra strap trick you. the black one is worn lower than the white one... the side layers are been growing out. i think i put too much coconut oil in my hair and i did let it deep condition over night (out of laziness and a time crunch really...) so it's looking a little oily today! hope it doesn't frizz while i'm out!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 1, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> How many inches you guys think it will take me to be waist length? Once I get there I need to figure out a way to thicken up my hair



wow! you are almost there! congrats!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2009)

This was my starting pic in May







And this is is Today







It's kinda blurry but.... I took it with my camera phone.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 2, 2009)

can't see your second pic!



pookaloo83 said:


> This was my starting pic in May
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Aug 3, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> Okay very quickly, my comparison pics....
> 
> the first 2 are from 3/21/09. the most recent are from today (8/01/09)
> 
> my hair is almost at BSB. don't let the bra strap trick you. the black one is worn lower than the white one... the side layers are been growing out. i think i put too much coconut oil in my hair and i did let it deep condition over night (out of laziness and a time crunch really...) so it's looking a little oily today! hope it doesn't frizz while i'm out!



Great progress


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to try this again. Lol


This was in May







And this is Today


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 3, 2009)

A quick update. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture. My photographer aka husband is not cooperative today  I blowdry my hair but unfortunately I am too lazy to flatiron it so my ends look with the humidity and shrinkage of my new growth ... but they are fine in reality, I just got a trim 3 weeks ago. Well, hopefully my pic will show up... take care ladies


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 3, 2009)

No more updates ladies?


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll post pics soon, I need to find my usb.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, nice progress!



pookaloo83 said:


> I'm going to try this again. Lol
> 
> 
> This was in May
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 7, 2009)

no more updates? there's plenty on the list that haven't who haven't officially dropped out of the challenge...


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Aug 8, 2009)

hey ladies 
Sorry I am late we have been experiencing some technical difficulties around here I will be posting my updates later today


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm finally back with my update pics.  I am so frustrated.  I took a picture back in July and I thought I was finally at APL.  However, I took an update photo to post in this thread and my hair looks shorter.

I don't know why.  I didn't rollerset in the latest pic, I did a caruso set yesterday and just wrapped the hair last night.  

I think I'll rollerset again today and take another picture to see if I notice a difference.  See below and let me know.

 Starting Pic April 19, 09





     July 12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today


----------



## LushLox (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, I feel like I've not updated here for like forever!

I'm still rollersetting religiously twice weekly with good results.  I'm touching up on Friday so I'll be back then with pics.

PS:  Great progress ladies!


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Aug 9, 2009)

here we go 
the first one is my starting pic the second is my progress


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Caramel, your hair is so thick and pretty.  Great job!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 9, 2009)

it does look shorter. looks shorter in the thread you posted earlier tonight. i am sorry to hear of your set back but it sounds like you have considered what hasn't been working for you! protein overload will cause breakage. i'll go back to your thread.

it will get better!!!




cburney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm finally back with my update pics.  I am so frustrated.  I took a picture back in July and I thought I was finally at APL.  However, I took an update photo to post in this thread and my hair looks shorter.
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 9, 2009)

your hair is growing!!

i have to ask, how are you feeling about your ends? is that a case of hair growing unevenly at different stages? just saying b/c it looks shorter in the middle.



caramelkisses1107 said:


> here we go
> the first one is my starting pic the second is my progress


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure but I think it may just be the picture cause when I part it in section each is fairly even . My hair has been layered since 94 and has not been touched by scissors in over a year so maybe that is part of it. I am not concerned however because even when it has been straightened I tend to wear it curly or in a protective style so any uneveness is not that noticeable .


----------



## back2relaxed (Aug 10, 2009)

I am loving this challenge.  It has really shown me how easy it is to live without direct heat, no matter how far past relaxer I am!  My hair has really grown as well...you can compare in my fotki(back2relaxed)...I was very surprised.  I got my touch up on Aug 1st, and used one of my heat passes.  I won't be using heat again until mid July.  I am going to try to limit it to once every 6-8 wks.  I set it this time on large rollers and was able to wrap it overnite after taking the rollers out.  It looks and feels just like I flat ironed it, just with more body.  I love it!  Thanks ladies...


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Rollersetters,

Living Doll was nice enough to allow a late comer.  I have had to change my regimen from air drying in a ponytail, because my ends were revolting.

I have been rollersetting 2x a week for a month now, and my ends feel much better.

Here is my regimen:

*1)   **How often will you be roller setting your hair?*
*I roller set twice a week. I have to wash twice a week because I work out.

*
*2) What technique will you be using to set? Ponytail? Anchor Method? Etc?*
*I use the Mohawk, and set the sides down.*
*
3) What type/size rollers will you be using?*
*I use the red hard mesh rollers

*
*4) What products will you be using for your set?*
*I use Sunsilk Captivating Curls-it is a creamy leave in*
*I then spray some Tresseme Heat Tamer Spray*
*I finish up with Fantasia Frizz Free Serum
*
*5) How will you dry your hair and if you are using a dryer, what is the type and brand?*
*I airdry under a soft bonnet ionic dryer
*
*6) What styles will you try in order to protect your ends?*
*Protective styles include up do’s, half wigs, buns and phony ponies*
I am very happy to be a part of the challenge, and I hope that I will be able to retain more length than I have in the past

This is my starting length.....












I am rollersetting right now- I just ordered some Dominican Products from Beauty of New York, hopefully I get them before my next wash on Sat

ETA: When I rollerset I dab a little aloe vera gel on my edges, and tie my scarf around my head so that my edges dry nice and smooth. I also FI the roots if they need it.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be posting in about a week. I have been in protective styles for the past 6 to 7 weeks.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 11, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> A quick update. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture. My photographer aka husband is not cooperative today  I blowdry my hair but unfortunately I am too lazy to flatiron it so my ends look with the humidity and shrinkage of my new growth ... but they are fine in reality, I just got a trim 3 weeks ago. Well, hopefully my pic will show up... take care ladies


 
Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 15, 2009)

i set my hair last night on grey and blue rollers. had a ton of shedding due to air drying earlier on tuesday and probably not detangling properly. i also used this protein pack by giovanni direct... which i will -never- use again! it made my hair feel sort of rough, no matter what i did to it after (DCing did not help). after setting and wrapping, my hair feels much better. i am going to have to set 2x a week though instead of air dry 1x and roller set 1x.

fall is upon us.... *yikes*

so, are there no more updates to add? where is everyone?


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 15, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i set my hair last night on grey and blue rollers. had a ton of shedding due to air drying earlier on tuesday and probably not detangling properly. i also used this protein pack by giovanni direct... which i will -never- use again! it made my hair feel sort of rough, no matter what i did to it after (DCing did not help). after setting and wrapping, my hair feels much better. i am going to have to set 2x a week though instead of air dry 1x and roller set 1x.
> 
> fall is upon us.... *yikes*
> 
> so, are there no more updates to add? where is everyone?


 
Sorry to hear about your shedding LD- that stinks.  I think your better off setting 2x a week if air drying is making your hair shed excessively. I so admire people that can airdry-but I am not one of them. I just cut my hair because my ends were very beat up from airdrying. It was only  until I started rollersetting that I realized how much my ends suffered.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I air dried on Sunday and my hair is not thanking me for it. It's a tangly mess. I'm roller setting tomorrow.


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be setting my hair today using Pantene's split end moistuizer, Pantene silkening creme, a dab of Paul Mitchell the conditioner and some Chi Silk infusion.  Oh yeah and I'll use a dab of Pantene's humidity blocker to see how it works.

It's 90 degrees today so I want to see how long my set will last.

I'll keep you posted.


Ok, the pantene humidity blocker lasted for about an hour before my hair reached for the sky. I won't be using it again.


----------



## back2relaxed (Aug 15, 2009)

I will be setting my hair either tonite or tomorrow.  I haven't decided whether to set it again for a straight look, or if I just want to roll it up really tight so I don't have to mess w/it all week!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 16, 2009)

Start pic April 09










Pic taken last Friday








Unfortunately I didn't comb out the curls so it's like comparing apples and oranges.  I'll take another pic next week with straightened hair.

Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey ladies

quick update, my sister cut my hair today  
so I guess thats all my progress down the drain but I still have the rest of the challenge to make it up. Its not too bad.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you girls know of any good videos of someone roller setting? I need to know where to place the clips. I have been using snap on rollers.  I want to upgrade.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 18, 2009)

Update! 

I will post straigthen hair pics later. I havent straigthen'd yet because I have an event this weekend and I am waiting to do my hair fresh for it. I will be leaving for vacation so you guys will get straight hair when I get back. 

I am not sure if this is tippy top MBL or MBL or neither. Most my bone relax ends are gone so that exciting. I am closer to WSL I can taste it. 

I rollerset for the first couple months then I wore weaves the last 7 weeks. I did a 1' to 2' trim in some places during my stretch. 

I am loving my textured hair. I will never bone relax again. I gives my hair great volume and body when I wear it straight because its already thick.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Do you girls know of any good videos of someone roller setting? I need to know where to place the clips. I have been using snap on rollers.  I want to upgrade.


 
Search for "Lorraine" on YT- she has a nice video.


Prettyface ANB your hair looks fantastic

Can anyone help me PLEASE. Every time I rollerset I get lots and lots of shedding and breakage. 

After washing I comb with a shower comb, add a creamy leave in and the serum. I only use the rat tail comb for making parts.

I use red mesh rollers with pins, I make sure they don't pull too tight.

I sit under the dryer for 35 minuts, take rollers out, put some coconut oil in and finger comb. 

At this point there is more hair, the next day it is usually the worse and then it levels off until the next wash.

I would love to stay in the challenge, but at this rate I may not have any hair left to rollerser.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 18, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Can anyone help me PLEASE. Every time I rollerset I get lots and lots of shedding and breakage.
> 
> After washing I comb with a shower comb, add a creamy leave in and the serum. I only use the rat tail comb for making parts.
> 
> ...



you can get away with sitting under the dryer for 35 minutes??!! I am jelly. it is totally dry?! 

I dunno what to recommend. I avoid putting too much coconut oil in my hair bc it gets too greasy fast. do you detangle your hair on a regular basis? is it shed hair or broken hairs?


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 18, 2009)

I think it is the ionic dryer and the mesh rollers- but yeah, dry in 35 minutes. I wash 2x a week and detangle fully on wash days. It is a combo of breakage and shedding. I am stumped. I forgot to mention that I make sure that I stay on top of protein when needed too.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 18, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Search for "Lorraine" on YT- she has a nice video.
> 
> 
> Prettyface ANB your hair looks fantastic
> ...


 
Thanks! I have to style it so it will look like something!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay here is a straight pic for a better comparison.   Apologies for the size!

Starting pic is here 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7601065&postcount=16

I've still got a way to go to thicken up.  May have to start chopping some ends soon.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 22, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I think it is the ionic dryer and the mesh rollers- but yeah, dry in 35 minutes. I wash 2x a week and detangle fully on wash days. It is a combo of breakage and shedding. I am stumped. I forgot to mention that I make sure that I stay on top of protein when needed too.



how often do you use protein? i know it can cause breakage for some... that's all i can think of... roller setting isn't for all though. do you use seamless combs when you comb or detangle?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Okay here is a straight pic for a better comparison.   Apologies for the size!
> 
> Starting pic is here
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7601065&postcount=16
> ...



your hair is growing!! nice progress!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 23, 2009)

under the dryer again... 15 more minutes.... !!!!

i have to say, my shedding has reduced. well, at least when i go from set to set. if i air dry, i lose a lot of shed hair. but i've had very little shedding compared to the start of the challenge. i would have to attribute this to:

using porosity control...
...which allows me to detangle in the shower

oh and my new shower comb. i use wide tooth seamless combes but my Goody shower comb really makes a difference. must be the shape of the teeth.

cutting out most products that use cones. my hair feels more moisturized and less dry. also, with less product, less build up. less friction on my hair causing tangles and stuff.

hope everyone else is seeing progress besides just length!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> First pic 4/26
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've decided to cut my hair so that it hits the bottom of my bra strap. The longer my hair gets the thinner it looks.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

^^^ Good growth. 


Ladies, a question about your rollerset technique.  Do you rollerset downwards or upwards (towards the ceiling).  I usually rollerset downwards, but it occurred to me if a rollerset upwards I'll be able to get better tension, ergo flatter roots... hmmm :scratchch


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^ Good growth.
> 
> 
> Ladies, a question about your rollerset technique.  Do you rollerset downwards or upwards (towards the ceiling).  I usually rollerset downwards, but it occurred to me if a rollerset upwards I'll be able to get better tension, ergo flatter roots... hmmm :scratchch



i roll downward.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Aug 30, 2009)

I Love the updates!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Sep 7, 2009)

50 minutes to set my hair today! woo and hoo! it takes me an hour + usually.

i'm sort of looking forward to fall now, ladies! it makes it easier for me to wear the roller set out instead of feeling like i need to put my hair up all the time to avoid the frizzies. i wanna wear my hair down once a week!


----------



## ceebee3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I am so excited right now.  I deep conditioned last night and added all my leave ins and was ready to set my hair.  

I could not find my slide in pins, I still have no idea where I put them.  I noticed that I had a few of the double prongs that didn't slide in but it wasn't enough to set my hair using my usual Mohawk method.

So, I decided to just be creative and let the rollers get in where they fit in.  I just took some hair combed it and put the rollers in.  It wasn't neat but the rollers were nice and tight. 

This took me all of 15 minutes!  I could not belive it, I set my whole head in 15 minutes.  I didn't use many rollers so I had a lot of hair on each one.  

I sat under the dryer for an hour but some of my hair was still damp becaused I left a lot of hair on each roller.  I just took them out and wrapped my hair and let it dry over night.

The results are perfect just like my regular sets.  I don't know if I'll take the time to do a mohawk style set again.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 13, 2009)

cburney said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am so excited right now.  I deep conditioned last night and added all my leave ins and was ready to set my hair.
> 
> ...




What size rollers do you use?


----------



## ceebee3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I used the gray 2 inch ones all over and I used 2 of the  green 1 inch rollers for my nape.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 13, 2009)

My flat twists have helped me retain growth. I will continue to do it! I will learn how to rollerset so I can practice on my transitioning hair. I've seen some gorgeous roller sets on natural hair and it makes me so jealous.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 13, 2009)

I just finished a gorgeous set. I used some Lacio Lacio and Argan oil and that combo has given me a very silky finish. I've just put my hair in pin curls, hopefully it will still look nice in the morning! I really took my time today as opposed to rushing like I normally do before I go to work, and the difference in the result is very noticeable.  I'll just have to start doing my hair in the evenings again, which is just as well, because I can't see myself getting up early to do my hair with the change in season coming.


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi ladies I'm going to start trying the rollersetting thing but Im in the market for a new dryer. I have a very old hood dryer and I figure if I upgrade my sets may come out smoother/sleeker and less drying time.  What dryers are you ladies using?  Does anyone have the ionic dryer from Sally's?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2009)

Still protective styling. At 4 months post...rollersetting is NOT an option!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Sep 19, 2009)

I set my hair again today after clarifying and using motions CPR for protein.  

I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing for the first time and I love it. I will definetly use again.

I used Paul Mitchell leave in, pantene leave in and some olive oil serum.

The results were great and my hair feels so good.

I will braid on Sunday night and keep that as my protective style for the week.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Still protective styling. At 4 months post...rollersetting is NOT an option!!!



hahaha, i hear you on that! this weekend and 2 weeks ago, i let my hair dresser do my roller set. i'm losing patience with the NG... but at least it's there! i'm almost 10 weeks post... 2 more weeks to go before my touch up! i waited 4 months before and i don't really know how i did it...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I just finished a gorgeous set. I used some Lacio Lacio and *Argan oil* and that combo has given me a very silky finish. I've just put my hair in pin curls, hopefully it will still look nice in the morning! I really took my time today as opposed to rushing like I normally do before I go to work, and the difference in the result is very noticeable.  I'll just have to start doing my hair in the evenings again, which is just as well, because I can't see myself getting up early to do my hair with the change in season coming.



what's argan oil??

glad to hear you're happy with your sets.


----------



## ceebee3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yesterday I did a hot oil treatment with olive oil then I washed and deep conditioned with ORS replenishing. This is the 2nd time I've used it and it's a keeper.

I set my hair using Paul Mitchell the conditioner and Pantene split end moisturizer with PM Skinny Serum.

My set came out great but I unwrapped this morning and it's just so fluffy, definetly not sleek.  I'm not sure why that is but I don't want to flat iron so I will be protective styling for the remainder of the week.

I'm getting tired of looking at my hair so I won't be relaxing until next July, and I wont be setting again after this challenge is over until January.


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Still protective styling. At 4 months post...rollersetting is NOT an option!!!


I hear you is has been hotter than a fat ladies thighs in pantyhose around here lately . so I have given up. I do when I wake up my head is soaking wet so I am currently rockin some cornrows and much to my surprise they are being well recieved, and most importantly my scalp is nice and cool.Still no heat and growing like crazy.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been air drying.... sooooo not good. it just means more shed hairs for me. I'm tempted to blow dry my hair this weekend... which would mean using a heat pass.... hmm
....

I just need straight hair fast! and then the next time I wash, it'll be easier to set. if I wash and air dry twice in a row, it gets harder to detangle...


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I set my hair today after washing with Aphogee poo for damaged hair and conditioning with ORS replenishing.  

I noticed a lot of broken hair today and a lot of hair in the shower.  I haven't done a hard core protein treatment since my setback almost 8 weeks ago, so I think I'll do the Aphogee 2 step next week.

I used Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and Super Skinny Serum, I also added some Aphogee green tea and keratin spray with some Pantene creme.

The curls looked great, I don't know how to keep the curls so I just wrapped for 5 minutes and wore it straight. 

I think I'll be putting it in a donut bun tomorrow, I don't feel like braiding.

Can't wait until November, I just want to wash and put in a bun, no more sets for a while.


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm under the dryer now. I clarified with suave and I did the Aphogee 2 step, quick rinse with my BJ's matrix knockoff, deep condition with motions moisture plus and olive oil.

I set my hair with Paul Mitchell The Conditioner (I'm really beginning to love this stuff), Aphogee keratin spray, and  Chi silk infusion.

I'll pincurl when I'm done.  I've been putting my hair into a kind of southern tease bun.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 10, 2009)

ceebee3 said:


> I'm under the dryer now. I clarified with suave and I did the Aphogee 2 step, quick rinse with my BJ's matrix knockoff, deep condition with motions moisture plus and olive oil.
> 
> *I set my hair with Paul Mitchell The Conditioner (I'm really beginning to love this stuff), Aphogee keratin spray, and Chi silk infusion.*
> 
> I'll pincurl when I'm done. I've been putting my hair into a kind of southern tease bun.


 

These are the exact same three things I use to finish my hair!

_Are we hair twins_?


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 10, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> These are the exact same three things I use to finish my hair!
> 
> _Are we hair twins_?


 
LOL!  I wish, your hair is beautiful!  

I've had that PM leave in for a while, but it's just recently that I've began to really like it.  I'm using it more and more.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 17, 2009)

wow! this challenge is over in less than 15 days!

who's still here? i've noticed that oh, i dunno, 90% of the members have dropped off!

anyway, if you're still in it, please post final reveal pics. and anything you've learned while roller setting, or if you hate it, swear by it, etc etc....

i just got my touch up on thursday and a trim... about an inch (last time he chopped 2 inches off....) my hair stylist said that my hair is looking much healthier. i have no idea how i managed to wait 14 weeks between relaxers. this time i only waited 8 weeks... but i had a ton of NG....

i'm going to wash my hair sometime this week and set it, then post pics. we can post in this thread. no biggie.

roller setting in the summer is not easy! i think that i'm going to do it religiously through the fall and winter (no air drying) and then come summer, i will put my hair in braids... but not as long or as thick as i did in the past.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 17, 2009)

I actually just bought this dryer the other. I did my first set on it today. When i took my curls out, they were nice and shiny.  Only thing is I didnt feel like I had enough heat in the back. On of my rolls a little damp.  



jazzyto said:


> Hi ladies I'm going to start trying the rollersetting thing but Im in the market for a new dryer. I have a very old hood dryer and I figure if I upgrade my sets may come out smoother/sleeker and less drying time. What dryers are you ladies using? Does anyone have the ionic dryer from Sally's?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm still here...protective styliing...not rollersetting!!!  I can't post reveal pictures with you ladies though because I'm doing the HYH challenge. We do the big reveal on Dec. 16th. 



Buttercreme said:


> These are the exact same three things I use to finish my hair!
> 
> _Are we hair twins_?


 
I love your siggy. My DH watches LT with me too. He'd never admit it in front of folks though.


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm still here!  I'm still setting regularly.  My protective styles haven't really been too protective but I'm not wearing my hair out.

I have conditioner in my hair now and I'll rinse that out when I stop being lazy and I'll set my hair.

I'll post pics but I don't really want to use heat but I don't think I'll be able to see any progress if I don't.

Next Day:

I finally rinsed the conditioner out of my hair.  This time I used Mizani setting lotion with a bit of the Paul Mitchell leave in and some garnier serum.

I sprayed entirely too much of the setting lotion on my hair and it was so hard and difficult to comb through.  I don't use it often but if I use it again, I will never use that much.  

I wrapped my hair after setting and will probably wear it down tomorrow and protective style towards the end of the week.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sigh... I'm still here. I went in for a trim and am now APL!!!!! I am hoping that I will be able to get back to BSB by March


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 22, 2009)

bumpinggggg... where's everyone? the challenge is almost done!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 22, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> bumpinggggg... where's everyone? the challenge is almost done!





I thought the challenge *was *done?


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 24, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I thought the challenge *was *done?



are you playing word games with me?

i think i was tired when i wrote that.


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, so I set my hair on Thursday because I wanted time for the poofiness to go away by Friday night.  

I used Aphogee leave in, keratin spray and Paul Mitchell the Conditioner with some chil silk.  I wanted to up the protein because I knew I might have to flat iron on Friday.

I attempted to flat iron my own hair, it came out okay.  I will post pics when I upload later.


----------



## chocolatina (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all! Can't wait to see how the challenge turns out.
I have some info I wanted to share with as many members as possible since I know so many have been looking for this dryer. 
For anyone that is interested in the recently discontinued and very sought after Belson/Gold N' Hot soft bonnet dryer GH2138 pictured here http://www.amazon.com/Belson-Ionic-Bonnet-Dryer-Gh2138/dp/images/B0012DOK9Q, I have a close friend that sells products online that was able to find a some. 
He's got limitied quanities so PM me and I'll get you the information. Thanks!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 27, 2009)

chocolatina said:


> Hi all! Can't wait to see how the challenge turns out.
> I have some info I wanted to share with as many members as possible since I know so many have been looking for this dryer.
> For anyone that is interested in the recently discontinued and very sought after Belson/Gold N' Hot soft bonnet dryer GH2138 pictured here http://www.amazon.com/Belson-Ionic-Bonnet-Dryer-Gh2138/dp/images/B0012DOK9Q, I have a close friend that sells products online that was able to find a some.
> He's got limitied quanities so PM me and I'll get you the information. Thanks!


 
MAAAANNNN!!!!!! I did want that one, and I could not for the life of me find out what dryer that was. I bought a Mastex instead.


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well the challenge is over and I’m glad I joined. I have officially perfected my rollersetting skills and I’ve learned a lot about my hair. Thanks to everyone for all of your tips and helpful advice.

I did my first self flat iron last week and I will post those pics because I’m not using heat until next year again.

This first pic is my starting pic from April?








Here is my 6 month progress pic from July







Below is the August update shot and pic of my setback hair-I think I lost 2 inches (or more)







Finally the final challenge progress pic, as you can see in the pic below I lost all of my progress from July and I’m still not back to where I was in July but I’ve improved since losing some length in August. I was really bothered but time will improve everything and I know how to treat my hair now.







That’s if for me ladies.

Thanks again.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Apr 26, 2010)

wait it's done rofl! I just woke up so excuse me


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Apr 26, 2010)

wait it's done rofl! I just woke up so excuse me


----------

